# Dire "non mi piacciono i gay" è discriminazione?



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

*Dire "non mi piacciono i gay" è discriminazione?*

Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.

Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.

Tuttavia... non mi piacciono i gay! 

Voglio dire, è una generalizzazione basata sull'istinto personale, un gusto formatosi nel tempo, per esperienza, per sensazioni... ma penso del tutto legittimo.

Forse mia madre se l'è presa tanto perchè il suo "uomo" è il primo che sembra gay:rotfler come si veste, per come parla, per come si atteggia.

Spero che non mi verrà chiesto di giustificare il mio pensiero... ma comunque sarò ben lieta di farlo.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

i gay sono discriminatori e razzisti se dicono "toygirl non mi piace"?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente no


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...





pure io lo spero...


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Niente di speciale, de gustibus


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Comunque nessuno mi ha risposto.

E' discriminazione o no?

E se si, perchè?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

che bello avere dei pregiudizi su di una categoria di persone....come se si potessero conoscere tutti i gay...povera italia....l'ignoranza proprio si propaga a macchia d'olio...:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


..te lo spiego io il perchè...
siccome prima che essere umano  e donna, tu inconsciamente ti reputi " femmina"...
terrorizzi alla sola idea che un uomo, possa parlare con te, discutere con te.. senza il bisogno di scoparti..
ogni uomo ha l'uccello ma non ti sconfifera molto l'idea di non potergli castrare le palle.
non hai potere.. edi questo hai paura.. da qui la negazione.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

no non sei razzista...addirittura gli permetti di sposarsi e convivere...sei un po' troppo aperta per i miei gusti...cerca di ritornare un po' al medioevo...sei troppo avanti per questi tempi....


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che bello avere dei pregiudizi su di una categoria di persone....come se si potessero conoscere tutti i gay...povera italia....l'ignoranza proprio si propaga a macchia d'olio...:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Ho premesso nel mio 3d che qualsiasi gusto è inevitabilmente generalizzante, è chiaro e scontato che non posso conoscere tutti gli omosessuali maschi.

In base alla mia esperienza di vita, diretta e indiretta, ho concluso che NON MI PIACCIONO.

Perchè ignoranza?

Ignoranza sarebbe stato emettere sentenze e giudizi nei loro riguardi, cosa che non mi sogno di fare.

Io parlo solo ed esclusivamente per me, mi baso sulle mie sensazioni.

Problemi sui miei gusti?

Sei gay anche tu??

Io sono terrona ma non mi offendo se qualcuno dice che non ama i terroni. 

Secondo me chi ha problemi con i gusti (legittimi) degli altri (da NON confondersi invece con l'odio, con la cattiveria, con il voler limitare la libertà altrui) è perchè per primo lui/lei ha difficoltà ad accettarsi.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ho premesso nel mio 3d che qualsiasi gusto è inevitabilmente generalizzante, è chiaro e scontato che non posso conoscere tutti gli omosessuali maschi.
> 
> In base alla mia esperienza di vita, diretta e indiretta, ho concluso che NON MI PIACCIONO.
> 
> ...


si. sono gay, terrone e non ho difficoltà ad accettarmi, proprio non mi accetto in toto. tutto il cucuzzaro insomma...


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

ma scusa...puoi forse dire :"non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" sapendo che includi tutto un mondo completamente diverso nei suoi elementi?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..te lo spiego io il perchè...
> siccome prima che essere umano  e donna, tu inconsciamente ti reputi " femmina"...
> terrorizzi alla sola idea che un uomo, possa parlare con te, discutere con te.. senza il bisogno di scoparti..
> ogni uomo ha l'uccello ma non ti sconfifera molto l'idea di non potergli castrare le palle.
> non hai potere.. edi questo hai paura.. da qui la negazione.


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ho premesso nel mio 3d che qualsiasi gusto è inevitabilmente generalizzante, è chiaro e scontato che non posso conoscere tutti gli omosessuali maschi.
> 
> In base alla mia esperienza di vita, diretta e indiretta, ho concluso che NON MI PIACCIONO.
> 
> ...


Vabbè Troy, è una fesseria su. Boh. Potrei capire più non mi piacciono i preti, per dire.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...puoi forse dire :"non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" sapendo che includi tutto un mondo completamente diverso nei suoi elementi?


no dico..ma rispondete anche seriamente?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..te lo spiego io il perchè...
> siccome prima che essere umano  e donna, tu inconsciamente ti reputi " femmina"...
> terrorizzi alla sola idea che un uomo, possa parlare con te, discutere con te.. senza il bisogno di scoparti..
> *ogni uomo ha l'uccello ma non ti sconfifera molto l'idea di non potergli castrare le palle.
> non hai potere.. edi questo hai paura.. da qui la negazione.*


Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.

Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.

Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.
> 
> Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.
> 
> *Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi.*


wow.... adora brokeback mountain...che tenera...io adoro invece "il vizietto"


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


credo sia semplice reazione ad un'imposizione che non condividi.  tutto normale


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.
> 
> Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.
> 
> Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi.


ah già, l'amico gay... a cui confidavi tutto.. tipo" il mio diario segreto", eccome ti capiva lui, sempre pronto ad ascoltarti, darti consigli...
ma tu lui lo hai mai capito?
sembra di no.
tutto quello che è diverso fa paura.. perchè non si capisce...e allora è meglio rifiutare.
cosa ti toglie a te un uomo che si comporta da donna?
la tua femminilità'
il tuo potere seduttivo?
cosa?
 prova a comprendere.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.
> 
> Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.
> 
> Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. *Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi*.


mi ci gioco i miei coglioni gay che tu sai benissimo cosa sia


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si. sono gay, terrone e non ho difficoltà ad accettarmi, proprio non mi accetto in toto. tutto il cucuzzaro insomma...


Secondo me ti sto solo antipatica.


Sti cazzi.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ho premesso nel mio 3d che qualsiasi gusto è inevitabilmente generalizzante, è chiaro e scontato che non posso conoscere tutti gli omosessuali maschi.
> 
> In base alla mia esperienza di vita, diretta e indiretta, ho concluso che NON MI PIACCIONO.
> 
> ...


Ma i gay non sono mica un cibo o un paio di scarpe... sono un gruppo di persone tutte diverse l'una dall'altra. Come fai a dire che non ti piacciono? Potresti dirlo solo se avessi conosciuto tutti i gay del mondo.

Altrimenti sì, è il tuo è un pregiudizio che potrebbe essere discriminante.

Il fatto di non limitare la libertà altrui non c'entra nulla.

Se un domani conoscessi un gay, anche se non limitassi le sue libertà i tuoi pregiudizi potrebbero spingerti ad adottare un comportamento discriminante nei suoi confronti. Non necessariamente lesivo dei suoi diritti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.
> 
> Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.
> 
> Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi.


Bon allora distinguiamo.
Direi che non ti piacciono gli uomini effeminati.
Proprio ieri parlavo con un uomo, che MAI diresti che è omosessuale eppure...
Forse non ti piacciono le cosìdette checche...
Anche a me è capitato di trovarne in stazione dei treni...e appunto sembravano la parodia bislacca dell'universo femminile...
Cioè na roba come sta scenetta qui...
che ti posto...

Ma tocchi temi molto delicati...
Ci sono allora donne che considerano gli omosessuali proprio amici perfetti perchè non slongano le man...no?
Ma è anche vero che vediamo un'umiliazione pazzesca quando una donna viene tradita con un uomo...
Cioè un disastro quando è il compagno che scopri essere non etero, ma omosex.

Altre donne dicono che un uomo omosessuale è anche molto comprensivo, non è invidioso come un'amica donna...

[video=youtube;FlMzHC5hIBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlMzHC5hIBw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me ti sto solo antipatica.
> 
> 
> Sti cazzi.


"non mi piacciono le persone stupide". sarò discriminatorio nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma i gay non sono mica un cibo o un paio di scarpe... sono un gruppo di persone tutte diverse l'una dall'altra. Come fai a dire che non ti piacciono? Potresti dirlo solo se avessi conosciuto tutti i gay del mondo.
> 
> Altrimenti sì, è il tuo è un pregiudizio che potrebbe essere discriminante.
> 
> ...


tu, quoque?


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


sono cose così, che uno si porta dentro. a me, per esempio non piacciono i fruttivendoli. :singleeye:
comunque mi chiedevo: ma che film guardavano i tuoi?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma i gay non sono mica un cibo o un paio di scarpe... sono un gruppo di persone tutte diverse l'una dall'altra. Come fai a dire che non ti piacciono? *Potresti dirlo solo se avessi conosciuto tutti i gay del mondo.
> *
> Altrimenti sì, è il tuo è un pregiudizio che potrebbe essere discriminante.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè non posso avere pareri basati sulla mia esperienza di vita. E non capisco come fai a dire che adotterei un comportamento discriminante nei loro confronti solo perchè non mi piacciono.

Fai un esempio.

Cogitationis poenam nemo patitur.

La discriminazione è un FATTO, non un pensiero.

C'è bisogno di provare tutti i bar di Londra per pensare che lì il caffè fa schifo?

C'è bisogno di provare tutti i ristoranti italiani all'estero per dire che di cucina italiana non ne capiscono una mazza?

Certo, se entri in uno di questi bar per la prima volta e cominci a urlare come chef Ramsay appena ti portano il piatto... allora si che sei razzista...


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu, quoque?


Fatti gli affari tuoi per favore


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si. sono gay, terrone e non ho difficoltà ad accettarmi, proprio non mi accetto in toto. tutto il cucuzzaro insomma...


 sarai mica pure fruttivendolo, eh?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> "non mi piacciono le persone stupide". sarò discriminatorio nei tuoi confronti?


No, perchè io non mi ritengo stupida, assolutamente 

Se devi arrivare all'insulto per argomentare la tua tesi, sei davvero alla frutta.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè Troy, è una fesseria su. Boh. Potrei capire più non mi piacciono i preti, per dire.


Quelli li detesto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non posso avere pareri basati sulla mia esperienza di vita. E non capisco come fai a dire che adotterei un comportamento discriminante nei loro confronti solo perchè non mi piacciono.
> 
> Fai un esempio.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la discriminazione in genere è una cosa ben stupida. Il punto è che non stai parlando di caffè. Il caffè può essere più o meno buono e finisce lì. Stai parlando di individui e gli individui di solito sono un po' più complessi di un caffè o di una cena chez Linguini à Paris.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, perchè io non mi ritengo stupida, assolutamente
> 
> Se devi arrivare all'insulto per argomentare la tua tesi, sei davvero alla frutta.


tu puoi ritenerti ciò che vuoi.  una persona che scrive quello che hai scritto, secondo me, può essere solo ed *ESCLUSIVAMENTE* dotata di stupidità...senza troppe seghe mentali. sociologiche, filosofiche o meno...


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non posso avere pareri basati sulla mia esperienza di vita. E non capisco come fai a dire che adotterei un comportamento discriminante nei loro confronti solo perchè non mi piacciono.
> 
> Fai un esempio.
> 
> ...


Se io dico che non mi piacciono i cinesi, ad esempio, difficilmente entrerò in contatto con uno di loro o stringerò con lui un rapporto di amicizia. Perchè se una cosa non mi piace, di solito tendo ad evitarla. Ma non necessariamente distruggerò con una spranga il loro negozio di borse.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, perchè io non mi ritengo stupida, assolutamente
> 
> Se devi arrivare all'insulto per argomentare la tua tesi, sei davvero *alla frutta*.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sarai mica pure fruttivendolo, eh?


no, ma solo alla frutta però


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


>


ciao passy, come butta?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti la discriminazione in genere è una cosa ben stupida. Il punto è che non stai parlando di caffè. Il caffè può essere più o meno buono e finisce lì. Stai parlando di individui e gli individui di solito sono un po' più complessi di un caffè o di una cena chez Linguini à Paris.


sei alla frutta pure tu


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quelli li detesto


...pure!!!!
scommetto che i "marocchini", li adori!!!!!


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao *passy,* come butta?


devo decidermi a cambiare nik


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non posso avere pareri basati sulla mia esperienza di vita. E non capisco come fai a dire che adotterei un comportamento discriminante nei loro confronti solo perchè non mi piacciono.
> 
> Fai un esempio.
> 
> ...


fortunatamente non siamo ancora in regime di psicoreato.    finchè rimane una tua opinione...rimane una tua opinione.   immagino tu conosca il limite che farebbe di te una reale razzista


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> devo decidermi a cambiare nik


passy... quel che passy.


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> fortunatamente non siamo ancora in regime di psicoreato.    finchè rimane una tua opinione...rimane una tua opinione.   immagino tu conosca il limite che farebbe di te una reale razzista


..mettere gli ANFIBI rosa... la sera in disco?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ah già, l'amico gay... a cui confidavi tutto.. tipo" il mio diario segreto", eccome ti capiva lui, sempre pronto ad ascoltarti, darti consigli...
> ma tu lui lo hai mai capito?
> sembra di no.
> tutto quello che è diverso fa paura.. perchè non si capisce...e allora è meglio rifiutare.
> ...


Guarda che ti sbagli proprio, ci confidavamo a vicenda. Anzi, potrei anche dire perchè è gay. Con un padre così era inevitabile...
Ma va benissimo, ci mancherebbe :smile:

Perchè usi questi paroloni? Paura? Togliere?...

Non mi tolgono nulla. Se mi togliessero qualcosa sarei arrabbiata, ferita. 

A me non piacciono le checche (grazie conte per aver dato la giusta definizione).  Punto.

Spiegami perchè per forza devono piacermi i gay.

Giustamente Joey ha fatto notare che il paragone con il caffè è poco calzante perchè è un oggetto e non un individuo complesso.
Beh farò un altro paragone... Un uomo che esce solo con donne magre... è forse RAZZISTA?...


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non posso avere pareri basati sulla mia esperienza di vita. E non capisco come fai a dire che adotterei un comportamento discriminante nei loro confronti solo perchè non mi piacciono.
> 
> Fai un esempio.
> 
> ...


ma infatti. non c'è bisogno di conoscere tutti i fruttivendoli del pianeta, o anche solo della mia città, per pensare che non mi piacciono. mica li pesto, no? so solo, in base alle mie esperienze di vita, che i fruttivendoli sono persone che non mi piacciono. 
punto. 
e non insultarmi dicendo che è un pensiero cretino perchè è il mio pensiero
:singleeye:
ma adunque che film guardavano i tuoi?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Comunque nessuno mi ha risposto.
> 
> E' discriminazione o no?
> 
> E se si, perchè?


Si è discriminazione... perchè per me siamo individui non gay non lesbiche non bianchi non neri non di destra non di sinistra ecc..
Questo per me...


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tu puoi ritenerti ciò che vuoi.  una persona che scrive quello che hai scritto, secondo me, può essere solo ed *ESCLUSIVAMENTE* dotata di stupidità...senza troppe seghe mentali. sociologiche, filosofiche o meno...


Bla bla bla.

Sti cazzi di quello che pensi.

Io ho fatto una domanda. Se non sai rispondere o non ti va, scrollati dalle palle.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> devo decidermi a cambiare nik


Ni*C*k.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda che ti sbagli proprio, ci confidavamo a vicenda. *Anzi, potrei anche dire perchè è gay. Con un padre così era inevitabile...*
> Ma va benissimo, ci mancherebbe :smile:
> 
> Perchè usi questi paroloni? Paura? Togliere?...
> ...


qualcuno le dice che oltre che stupida è un'idiota con la bandiera blu come le spiagge?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma infatti. non c'è bisogno di conoscere tutti i fruttivendoli del pianeta, o anche solo della mia città, per pensare che non mi piacciono. mica li pesto, no? so solo, in base alle mie esperienze di vita, che i fruttivendoli sono persone che non mi piacciono.
> punto.
> e non insultarmi dicendo che è un pensiero cretino perchè è il mio pensiero
> :singleeye:
> ma adunque che film guardavano i tuoi?


Un film che parla di un uomo distrutto dal dolore perchè ha perso il compagno.

Come se ci fosse bisogno di fare un film per dimostrare che i gay sono persone sensibili come o più degli etero... 

Questo è razzismo velato. Molto più di un pensiero, superficiale o generalizzante che sia.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Bla bla bla.
> 
> Sti cazzi di quello che pensi.
> 
> ...


io ti ho risposto. Sei stupida. Se nonriesci a sopportarlo, levati dai coglioni


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Giustamente Joey ha fatto notare che il paragone con il caffè è poco calzante perchè è un oggetto e non un individuo complesso.
> Beh farò un altro paragone... Un uomo che esce solo con donne magre... è forse RAZZISTA?...


No, ha dei seri problemi però.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> fortunatamente non siamo ancora in regime di psicoreato.    finchè rimane una tua opinione...rimane una tua opinione.   immagino tu conosca il limite che farebbe di te una reale razzista


Penso che finchè esprimo una mia opinione, senza offendere e usare volgarità, posso dire (quasi) tutto quello che voglio...


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda che ti sbagli proprio, ci confidavamo a vicenda. Anzi, potrei anche dire perchè è gay. Con un padre così era inevitabile...
> Ma va benissimo, ci mancherebbe :smile:
> 
> Perchè usi questi paroloni? Paura? Togliere?...
> ...


... il perchè Toy, te lo ho già spiegato.. leggi.
a parte il fatto che all'inizio parlavi di gay in generale.. ma tanto è.
il motivo è semplice..e non ti prendo in giro..
il motivo è sessuale, anche se tu non vuoi vederlo.
è lo stesso motivo .. perchè "certi tipi2 non piacciono a molti uomini..
vedono in loro una minaccia alla loro eterosessualità, alla loro "costruzione" di uomo, 
basata su una illusione FALLOCRATE di potere e identità, idem per le "femmine".


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Penso che finchè esprimo una mia opinione, senza offendere e usare volgarità, posso dire (quasi) tutto quello che voglio...


quello che scrivi è ALTAMENTE OFFENSIVO E VOLGaRE e manco te ne rendi conto...


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


Cara Toy
Per quello che vale hai la mia solidarietà. 
Dispiace vedere una madre abbassarsi a certi livelli di zerbinismo con l'omarino del momento.
Dispiace vedere questa madre dare la precedenza alla foia e al festival degli ormoni, piuttosto che al dialogo aperto, intellettualmente onesto e senza tabù con la propria figlia.

Sono proprio le priorità di una madre che vedo stravolte, qui.

Fai solo bene a sfogarti. Sei stata una signora a non rincarare la dose con tua madre & omarino.

ari


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si è discriminazione... perchè per me siamo individui non gay non lesbiche non bianchi non neri non di destra non di sinistra ecc..
> Questo per me...


Per una volta sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io ti ho risposto. Sei stupida. Se nonriesci a sopportarlo, levati dai coglioni


Non riesco a sopportare un coglione inutile che interviene nelle discussioni solo per flammare ma non per questo me ne vado.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..te lo spiego io il perchè...
> siccome prima che essere umano  e donna, tu inconsciamente ti reputi " femmina"...
> terrorizzi alla sola idea che un uomo, possa parlare con te, discutere con te.. senza il bisogno di scoparti..
> ogni uomo ha l'uccello ma non ti sconfifera molto l'idea di non potergli castrare le palle.
> non hai potere.. edi questo hai paura.. da qui la negazione.


Ma no, secondo me Toy voleva semplicemente dire che mai farebbe sesso con un gay.
Anche se al gay venisse mai la curiosità di proporsi a Toy per una serata "hot".
Lei direbbe "No".


tutto qui.

Altro discorso è se il suddetto gay si proponesse con Toy per parlare dei massimi sistemi.
In questo caso, Toy direbbe "sì".

ari


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non riesco a sopportare un coglione inutile che interviene nelle discussioni solo per flammare ma non per questo me ne vado.


ma quale flammare....io nella mia presa per il culo sono serissimo....per quello che hai scritto non meriti risposte serie, ma solo pedate in culo.... e mi meraviglio che ti si risponda in maniera seria...le persone come te sono delle macchiette e da macchiette vanno risposte....e le mie risposte sono serissime...e secondo me più serie di chi ti ha cercato di spiegare mezza cosa, perdendo tempo. credo che invece a prenderti a pedate in culo non si perda tempo...magari impari qualcosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... il perchè Toy, te lo ho già spiegato.. leggi.
> a parte il fatto che all'inizio parlavi di gay in generale.. ma tanto è.
> il motivo è semplice..e non ti prendo in giro..
> il motivo è sessuale, anche se tu non vuoi vederlo.
> ...


Guarda che così non te la smolla mica.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Penso che finchè esprimo una mia opinione, senza offendere e usare volgarità, posso dire (quasi) tutto quello che voglio...


sì ok.    ma.....siamo in regime di pensiero politcamente corretto.

e certe espressioni sono bollate a prescindere.    e in questi casi 6 tu a dover dimostrare di saper scindere la teoria dall'azione


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ok.    ma.....siamo in regime di pensiero politcamente corretto.


Il che è un male.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si è discriminazione... perchè per me siamo individui non gay non lesbiche non bianchi non neri non di destra non di sinistra ecc..
> Questo per me...


Ma Toy secondo me voleva dire che con un uomo che è gay convinto, che non potrebbe mai amarla seriamente ( =eros) ma solo provare amicizia, non andrebbe a letto.
Anch'io non lo farei. Per non soffrire o illudermi, in fondo.
very simple.

ari


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che è un male.


certo,ma occorre ricordare ogni tanto in che campo giochiamo


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un film che parla di un uomo distrutto dal dolore perchè ha perso il compagno.
> 
> Come se ci fosse bisogno di fare un film per dimostrare che i gay sono persone sensibili come o più degli etero...
> 
> Questo è razzismo velato. Molto più di un pensiero, superficiale o generalizzante che sia.


..è proprio qui tutta la tua insensibilità.
c'è bisogno di fare films su due amanti etero?.. si sa che l'amore esiste...
non c'è bisogno di fare film d'amore.
si sa che gli etero sono sensibili.
Nel film, si voleva solo descrivere un sentimento.. etero o omosessuale che fosse,
l'amore appunto senza confini e barriere.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...puoi forse dire :"non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" sapendo che includi tutto un mondo completamente diverso nei suoi elementi?


Sì ma magari con un eterosessuale hai forse statisticamente più speranze che dall'attrazione si passi all'amore e a tutta una sfera di sentimenti, rispetto a un omosessuale (se sei etero).


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che così non te la smolla mica.


simpatica Toy.. ma grazie, la fica non manca di certo...
semmai sento la mancanza di un pò di sensibilità.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non riesco a sopportare un coglione inutile che interviene nelle discussioni solo per flammare ma non per questo me ne vado.


guarda, secondo me angelo non è un coglione ("inutile" poi non lo è nessuno e spero che tu lo abbia scritto per errore) e non credo proprio che sia intervenuto per flammare.
purtroppo scrivere "non mi piacciono i gay" è propriocome scrivere "non mi piacciono i fruttivendoli" cioè, semplicemente un generalizzazione eccessiva, non significativa, impossibile. mi spiego? in realtà poi tu hai evidenziato alcuni comportamenti che ti danno fastidio, da parte di alcune persone omosessuali. e allora era meglio (più corretto e comprensibile) scrivere: non mi piace quando certi gay si atteggiano a femmine, per esempio.
trovo sempre più utile (realistico e intelligente) criticare il comportamento, che la persona. o peggio delle categorie di persone, no?


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> simpatica Toy.. ma grazie, la fica non manca di certo...
> semmai sento la mancanza di un pò di sensibilità.


Come darti torto.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

detto questo io devo andare, a dormire. ciao ciao :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Toy secondo me voleva dire che con un uomo che è gay convinto, che non potrebbe mai amarla seriamente ( =eros) ma solo provare amicizia, non andrebbe a letto.
> Anch'io non lo farei. Per non soffrire o illudermi, in fondo.
> very simple.
> 
> ari




Non ho capito da dove hai capito  Tutto questo 
Nel suo primo post ha detto esplicitamente che lei è aperta a tutto ció che riguarda i gay...
ma poi ha anche detto ...
non mi piacciono i gay ...mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma no, secondo me Toy voleva semplicemente dire che mai farebbe sesso con un gay.
> Anche se al gay venisse mai la curiosità di proporsi a Toy per una serata "hot".
> Lei direbbe "No".
> 
> ...


...se buonanotte... voleva, voleva...
voleva dire quello che ha scritto. punto
e deve e può farlo, è un suo sacrosanto diritto.
anche il mio di dire quello che penso.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> guarda, secondo me angelo non è un coglione ("inutile" poi non lo è nessuno e spero che tu lo abbia scritto per errore) e non credo proprio che sia intervenuto per flammare.
> purtroppo scrivere "non mi piacciono i gay" è propriocome scrivere "non mi piacciono i fruttivendoli" cioè, semplicemente un generalizzazione eccessiva, non significativa, impossibile. mi spiego? in realtà poi tu hai evidenziato alcuni comportamenti che ti danno fastidio, da parte di alcune persone omosessuali. e allora era meglio (più corretto e comprensibile) scrivere: non mi piace quando certi gay si atteggiano a femmine, per esempio.
> trovo sempre più utile (realistico e intelligente) criticare il comportamento, che la persona. o peggio delle categorie di persone, no?


Condivido.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Toy secondo me voleva dire che con un uomo che è gay convinto, che non potrebbe mai amarla seriamente ( =eros) ma solo provare amicizia, non andrebbe a letto.
> Anch'io non lo farei. Per non soffrire o illudermi, in fondo.
> very simple.
> 
> ari



 ma dove? sicura? devo essere davvero stanco, allora :blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> simpatica Toy.. ma grazie, la fica non manca di certo...
> semmai sento la mancanza di un pò di sensibilità.


Ahahahahahahah! 


Scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> guarda, secondo me angelo non è un coglione ("inutile" poi non lo è nessuno e spero che tu lo abbia scritto per errore) e non credo proprio che sia intervenuto per flammare.
> purtroppo scrivere "non mi piacciono i gay" è propriocome scrivere "non mi piacciono i fruttivendoli" cioè, semplicemente un generalizzazione eccessiva, non significativa, impossibile. mi spiego? in realtà poi tu hai evidenziato alcuni comportamenti che ti danno fastidio, da parte di alcune persone omosessuali. e allora era meglio (più corretto e comprensibile) scrivere: non mi piace quando certi gay si atteggiano a femmine, per esempio.
> trovo sempre più utile (realistico e intelligente) criticare il comportamento, che la persona. o peggio delle categorie di persone, no?


Ma secondo me un conto è emettere un giudizio di valore della serie i gay sono stronzi.
Un conto è dire a me non piacciono quelli che non hanno il mio stesso orientamento sessuale.

Cioè lei chiede se affermare il fatto che non le piacciono i gay, o per meglio dire le checche, sia discriminazione o meno.

Come dirti.
A me non piacciono gli utenti che insultano gli altri utenti.
E' discriminazione?

A me non piacciono le persone violente.
E' discriminazione?

Ha solo posto una domanda.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> simpatica Toy.. ma grazie, la fica non manca di certo...
> semmai sento la mancanza di un pò di sensibilità.


eh. perchè in effetti ci sarebbe da dire delle cose rispetto ai gay effemminati, e cioè che solitamente, nella maggiornaza dei casi, non è che sia proprio una "scelta" di "ostentazione"... ma ora è tardi e io sono pedante.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> devo decidermi a cambiare nik


ciao
Lillina come sta?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> eh. perchè in effetti ci sarebbe da dire delle cose rispetto ai gay effemminati, e cioè che solitamente, nella maggiornaza dei casi, non è che sia proprio una "scelta" di "ostentazione"... ma ora è tardi e io sono pedante.


Sicuramente. Però quelli possono essere fastidiosi, in effetti.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma dove? sicura? devo essere davvero stanco, allora :blank:


Io ho capito questo: Nel pensare a un suo futuro sentimentale, Toy

. preferisce avere una relazione etero con un uomo etero
. un omosessuale convinto quindi non le offrirebbe garanzie di costruire una storia d'amore eterosessuale con lei

"tra le righe" l'ho letto, ma forse sbaglio.


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me un conto è emettere un giudizio di valore della serie i gay sono stronzi.
> Un conto è dire a me non piacciono quelli che non hanno il mio stesso orientamento sessuale.
> 
> Cioè lei chiede se affermare il fatto che non le piacciono i gay, o per meglio dire le checche, sia discriminazione o meno.
> ...


..lei ha chiesto anche il "perchè" non gli piacciono...
oppure lo spieghi lei perchè non gli piacciono.
Infastidiscono perchè?
ok per il loro scimmiottare le donne,
 ma il perchè non sopporti, vuoi chiedertelo oppure no?
lecito rispondere


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> Lillina come sta?


è un amore :inlove:
:inlove:


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho capito questo: Nel pensare a un suo futuro sentimentale, Toy
> 
> . preferisce avere una relazione etero con un uomo etero
> . un omosessuale convinto quindi non le offrirebbe garanzie di costruire una storia d'amore eterosessuale con lei
> ...


..tu hai capito troppe cose...


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho capito questo: Nel pensare a un suo futuro sentimentale, Toy
> 
> . preferisce avere una relazione etero con un uomo etero
> . un omosessuale convinto quindi non le offrirebbe garanzie di costruire una storia d'amore eterosessuale con lei
> ...


io invece ho capito che mentre guardava un film a tematica gay con sua madre ha detto "non mi piacciono i gay" e sua madre l'ha cazziata dandole della razzista e lei si è incazzata con sua madre (che, tra l'altro, ha un compagno che a lei sta sulle balls). forse stiamo leggendo due forum diversi


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... il perchè Toy, te lo ho già spiegato.. leggi.
> a parte il fatto che all'inizio parlavi di gay in generale.. ma tanto è.
> il motivo è semplice..e non ti prendo in giro..
> il motivo è sessuale, anche se tu non vuoi vederlo.
> ...


Non penso che mi hai preso in giro. 
Sicuramente la ragione che hai spiegato è più che valida e a molte donne non piaceranno i gay per questo motivo...
Non sono una di quelle 

Minaccia e paura, riferiti al mio pensiero, sono veramente forti come termini.

Non mi piacciono gli uomini che fingono di essere donne, tutto qui, come sono grandissima parte dei gay. Non mi piace che tra di loro usino termini al femminile. Sono orgogliosa di essere donna e non amo le brutte imitazioni.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io ho capito questo: Nel pensare a un suo futuro sentimentale, Toy
> 
> . preferisce avere una relazione etero con un uomo etero
> . un omosessuale convinto quindi non le offrirebbe garanzie di costruire una storia d'amore eterosessuale con lei
> ...



Ma in che righe?
Quelle che sono scritto con la cancellina e fatte apparire con l'accendino


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli uomini che fingono di essere donne, tutto qui, *come sono grandissima parte dei gay.*


Mannò, ma che minchiata. Essù.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me un conto è emettere un giudizio di valore della serie i gay sono stronzi.
> Un conto è dire a me non piacciono quelli che non hanno il mio stesso orientamento sessuale.
> 
> Cioè lei chiede se affermare il fatto che non le piacciono i gay, o per meglio dire le checche, sia discriminazione o meno.
> ...


Dipende. Se gli insulti sono meritati sì, è discriminazione. Ogni caso è a sé.

Così come ogni gay è a sé.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> qualcuno le dice che oltre che stupida è un'idiota con la bandiera blu come le spiagge?


Sei proprio un coglioncello sulla tua nuvoletta rosa :rotfl:

Ogni gusto e orientamento sessuale di ognuno di noi deriva dal rapporto con i genitori.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io invece ho capito che mentre guardava un film a tematica gay con sua madre ha detto "non mi piacciono i gay" e sua madre l'ha cazziata dandole della razzista e lei si è incazzata con sua madre (che, tra l'altro, ha un compagno che a lei sta sulle balls). forse stiamo leggendo due forum diversi


Boh bisogna vedere cosa intende Toy con "piacere"... Se intende che non prenderebbe nemmeno un caffé con un omosessuale (ma non credo intendesse questo), allora dico che è discriminazione.

Da un punto di vista.... sessuale, sentimentale, è comprensibile, invece.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Toy
> Per quello che vale hai la mia solidarietà.
> Dispiace vedere una madre abbassarsi a certi livelli di zerbinismo con l'omarino del momento.
> Dispiace vedere questa madre dare la precedenza alla foia e al festival degli ormoni, piuttosto che al dialogo aperto, intellettualmente onesto e senza tabù con la propria figlia.
> ...


Ti ringrazio.

Purtroppo mia madre è una donna snob e radical-chic che pensa che vedendo alcuni film, dicendo alcune cose e frequentando alcuni posti, la sua anima venga nobilitata. Nella sua vita vera poi, è tutt'altro che tollerante con le persone che dovrebbero esserle care.

Io preferisco essere me stessa e non fingere.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh bisogna vedere cosa intende Toy con "piacere"... Se intende che non prenderebbe nemmeno un caffé con un omosessuale (ma non credo intendesse questo), allora dico che è discriminazione.
> 
> Da un punto di vista.... sessuale, sentimentale, è comprensibile, invece.


Il mio "non piacere" vuol dire che mi trovo a disagio quando sono in compagnia di un gay che negli atteggiamenti e nel modo di parlare vuol imitare una donna. Ma cerco sempre di essere educata e gentile, ci mancherebbe altro  Non sono mica fascista...

Quanto al prendere un caffè, se capita perchè no?

Io ho un gusto/parere basato sull'esperienza avuta finora. Però non è che sono chiusa ad ogni nuova conoscenza...

Certo, ripeto, se la persona in questione comincia a fare la checca, non mi va di interagire più di tanto, ma è normale credo... Vale per chiunque con chi non ci ispira simpatia.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, ma che minchiata. Essù.


Io non è che sono stata solo al gay pride...  Lì te lo aspetti. E' normale, è una provocazione.

Io sono stata in numerosissimi locali gay. E credimi, a trovarne uno che non faceva la voce in falsetto...

Mica sono tutti Signori come Nichy Vendola.........


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende. Se gli insulti sono meritati sì, è discriminazione. Ogni caso è a sé.
> 
> Così come ogni gay è a sé.


E chi stabilisce se un insulto è meritato o meno?
Il testo del celeberrimo filosofo francese Pertinenza vs Pratica?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..è proprio qui tutta la tua insensibilità.
> c'è bisogno di fare films su due amanti etero?.. si sa che l'amore esiste...
> non c'è bisogno di fare film d'amore.
> si sa che gli etero sono sensibili.
> ...


Libera interpretazione.

Per me un sentimento è un sentimento, non c'è bisogno di drammatizzare più del normale una storia solo perchè è tra due uomini.

Con questi film la gente si fa una lacrimuccia e dice "ah è gay ma è come me"... non era scontato cazzo? Che è una persona con i tuoi stessi diritti e doveri??

Parlassero delle cose serie nei film, della discriminazione vera che c'è in Italia, ad ogni livello, verso gli omosessuali.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non è che sono stata solo al gay pride...  Lì te lo aspetti. E' normale, è una provocazione.
> 
> Io sono stata in numerosissimi locali gay. E credimi, a trovarne uno che non faceva la voce in falsetto...
> 
> Mica sono tutti Signori come Nichy Vendola.........


Allora ok fai un esempio...
Un conto è sto Vendola 
Un conto è vladimir luxuria eh?
Un conto è platinette...

Sai io non sono mai andato in locali gay...
Non essendo gay...
Mi sento discriminato a non dover entrare in quei posti no?
Cioè se leggo...locale arcigay...io me ne sto alla larga...no?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non è che sono stata solo al gay pride...  Lì te lo aspetti. E' normale, è una provocazione.
> 
> *Io sono stata in numerosissimi locali gay.* E credimi, a trovarne uno che non faceva la voce in falsetto...
> 
> Mica sono tutti Signori come Nichy Vendola.........


Ma quello dei locali gay è un ambiente particolarissimo, buongiorno. E poi che ci sei andata a fare, a testare sul campo le tue convinzioni?
Tu sei un raro esempio di dicotomia comunista e reazionaria di ritorno. Un casino, insomma.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello dei locali gay è un ambiente particolarissimo, buongiorno. E poi che ci sei andata a fare, a testare sul campo le tue convinzioni?
> Tu sei un raro esempio di dicotomia comunista e reazionaria di ritorno. Un casino, insomma.



Dici che ce la posso fare a sto giro?
Joey?
O mi metto nei guai?


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Per me Nichy Vendola è un Signore perchè non esibisce la sua sessualità come fanno troppe persone (compreso Berlusconi, laTRIn lover de sto cazzo), non fa la vittima ed è un politico che non parla solo di temi gay ma anche di temi importanti come il lavoro e la precarietà.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il mio "non piacere" vuol dire che mi trovo a disagio quando sono in compagnia di un gay che negli atteggiamenti e nel modo di parlare vuol imitare una donna. Ma cerco sempre di essere educata e gentile, ci mancherebbe altro  Non sono mica fascista...
> 
> Quanto al prendere un caffè, se capita perchè no?
> 
> ...



Detto cosi potrei dirti che :
Mi piace stare con te ma quando cominci a fare
 Lo scaricatore di porto mi infastidisci... 

ma dal tronde penso ma se questa ragazza è fatta cosi che male c'è se non si vergogna lei 
perche mi devo infastidire io o non mi deve piacere per un atteggiamento che è suo e le piace atteggiarsi cosi...

non trovi sia la stessa cosa??


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello dei locali gay è un ambiente particolarissimo, buongiorno. E poi che ci sei andata a fare, a testare sul campo le tue convinzioni?
> Tu sei un raro esempio di dicotomia comunista e reazionaria di ritorno. Un casino, insomma.


E' l'ambiente dove sono loro stessi... così come gli etero sono loro stessi nei locali dove si beve.

In vino veritas..........


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Detto cosi potrei dirti che :
> Mi piace stare con te ma quando cominci a fare
> Lo scaricatore di porto mi infastidisci...
> 
> ...


A me toy piace così come è...
La immagino come una cavalla pazza...
tutta da domare...
Sarò il suo guru!:smile:


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Detto cosi potrei dirti che :
> Mi piace stare con te ma quando cominci a fare
> Lo scaricatore di porto mi infastidisci...
> 
> ...


Si, è la stessa cosa.

Hai un pensiero negativo ma cerchi di essere educata e gentile.

Io anche sono così.

Nonostante il mio pensiero negativo, non mi permetterò mai di offendere un gay effeminato.


----------



## ToyGirl (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..lei ha chiesto anche il "perchè" non gli piacciono...
> oppure lo spieghi lei perchè non gli piacciono.
> Infastidiscono perchè?
> ok per il loro scimmiottare le donne,
> ...


Mai detto, Spider, non sopporto.

Ho detto solo e soltanto che non mi piacciono e penso che il fatto che scimmiottino le donne sia più che sufficiente come motivo...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Detto cosi potrei dirti che :
> Mi piace stare con te ma quando cominci a fare
> Lo scaricatore di porto mi infastidisci...
> 
> ...



Ops ....
errata corrige (prima che veda minerva):
d'altronde


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce se un insulto è meritato o meno?
> Il testo del celeberrimo filosofo francese Pertinenza vs Pratica?


Lo stabilisco io, sulla base della mia sensibilità, della mia capacità di comprensione e delle informazioni che ho sul contesto. 

Io decido se un insulto è meritato o meno, se è giustificabile, se ha delle attenuanti o se è gratuito e ingiustificato. 

Ma ti dirò di più. Anche nel caso un utente insultasse gratuitamente, io posso ammettere che, pur non essendo corretto il suo comportamento, mi piace lo stesso, perchè possiede altre caratteristiche che apprezzo e che compensano la sua tendenza a insultare. Un esempio? Oscuro insulta, ma a me piace lo stesso.

Allo stesso modo io stabilisco se un individuo, a prescindere dal fatto che sia gay o meno, mi va a genio oppure no.

Quindi la risposta alla tua domanda è sempre sì. Sei discriminatorio.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me toy piace così come è...
> La immagino come una cavalla pazza...
> tutta da domare...
> Sarò il suo guru!:smile:





Smettila:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo stabilisco io, sulla base della mia sensibilità, della mia capacità di comprensione e delle informazioni che ho sul contesto.
> 
> Io decido se un insulto è meritato o meno, se è giustificabile, se ha delle attenuanti o se è gratuito e ingiustificato.
> 
> ...


Ne convengo.
Sono molto discriminatorio.
Ho il terrore di essere qualunquista.
Ma penso che ognuno decida per sè.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne convengo.
> *Sono molto discriminatorio.
> Ho il terrore di essere qualunquista.*
> Ma penso che ognuno decida per sè.


Per me qualunquista è proprio chi generalizza. Generalizzare è in fondo un modo per evitare di prendere posizioni personali.

E' molto più facile, meno faticoso generalizzare e dire 'i gay non mi piacciono' piuttosto che prendersi la briga di conoscere a fondo un singolo individuo gay e considerarlo al di là di ogni generalizzazione.

Ma sul fatto che ognuno decide per sè hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me qualunquista è proprio chi generalizza. Generalizzare è in fondo un modo per evitare di prendere posizioni personali.
> 
> E' molto più facile, meno faticoso generalizzare e dire 'i gay non mi piacciono' piuttosto che prendersi la briga di conoscere a fondo un singolo individuo gay e considerarlo al di là di ogni generalizzazione.
> 
> Ma sul fatto che ognuno decide per sè hai ragione.


Mah io ne ho conosciuto una a fondo e avevo 15 anni.
Non è stato piacevole.
E ho deciso per me.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me qualunquista è proprio chi generalizza. Generalizzare è in fondo un modo per evitare di prendere posizioni personali.
> 
> E' molto più facile, meno faticoso generalizzare e dire 'i gay non mi piacciono' piuttosto che prendersi la briga di conoscere a fondo un singolo individuo gay e considerarlo al di là di ogni generalizzazione.
> 
> Ma sul fatto che ognuno decide per sè hai ragione.


Il mio pensiero è motivato dalla mia esperienza, non è campato in aria. Non leggo le riviste di Casapound e non ho mai frequentato gruppi religiosi integralisti.

Poi, il fatto che non abbia simpatia per la categoria non esclude che io possa conoscere un singolo individuo gay e possa piacermi, così come io possa piacere o non piacere a lui.

E' facile scadere nel buonismo...

Ma se dici che non si deve giudicare a pelle, vale per tutti, non solo per i gay. E allora puoi anche scegliere di vivere tutta la vita nel politicamente corretto, frenandoti, mettendo filtri.
Buon per te, io non sono così.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è motivato dalla mia esperienza, non è campato in aria. Non leggo le riviste di Casapound e non ho mai frequentato gruppi religiosi integralisti.
> 
> Poi, il fatto che non abbia simpatia per la categoria non esclude che io possa conoscere un singolo individuo gay e possa piacermi, così come io possa piacere o non piacere a lui.
> 
> ...


Non è buonismo.

Se conosco un gay e mi sta sulle palle non ho problemi ad ammetterlo.

Solo non valuto una persona incasellandola in una categoria. Considero la persona, la conosco, poi tiro le somme e stabilisco se mi piace o meno. Tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


non mi piace chi mi vuole inculare ... maschio o femmina che sia. è razzista?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne convengo.
> Sono molto discriminatorio.
> Ho il terrore di essere qualunquista.
> Ma penso che ognuno decida per sè.


Bó io mi sento qualunquista 
una semplice persona qualunque...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mi piace chi mi vuole inculare ... maschio o femmina che sia. è razzista?


No è essere un pó attenti 
il culo è mio e me lo gestisco io


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bó io mi sento qualunquista
> una semplice persona qualunque...


[video=youtube;0SaVaY5foP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SaVaY5foP4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;0SaVaY5foP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SaVaY5foP4[/video]





Hahahahahaha
 te si che sai far divertire...


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Ridicolo.....e solo a me viene da pensare che una donna così stupida da pensare che l‘orientamento sessuale di una persona sia da collegare ai genitori un giorno lo sarà. a suavolta e avrà l‘onere di educare altre persone? ammettendo che i gay scimmiottino le donne tu scimmiotti una sessualità esibita e compiaciuta. anche tu allo stesso modo sei una brutta copia di una donna. con l‘aggravante che tu ti nasondi. . pensa che accozzaglia di caratteristiche.....e tutte negative....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Comunque nessuno mi ha risposto.
> 
> E' discriminazione o no?
> 
> E se si, perchè?


è discriminazione: SI
perchè: perchè parti da un pregiudizio


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...



non piacciono neanche a me :up:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non piacciono neanche a me :up:


:sorpreso:

stai scherzando spero!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente lo hanno già scritto, ma se qualcuno dice non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali, mica ci facciamo caso più di tanto. Etc etc etc. 

Io rispetto tutti, i portatori di handicap, i gay etc etc... ma ho il vago sospetto che per molti ma molti anni, tutte quelle persone che "non rientrano nella normalità" (concedetemi la frase non giusta, ma sapete che grado di cultura io abbia) questi approfitteranno, e chi per loro, di una loro al momento  sociale attuale diversità.

Se siamo tutti uguali, siamo tutti uguali!


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sorpreso:
> 
> stai scherzando spero!


ma certo. ho dimenticato di mettere la faccina 

a me non piacciono *alcune persone  non le categorie:up:

*


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Buongiorno mia adorata cognatina , prego accomodati .


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma certo. ho dimenticato di mettere la faccina
> 
> a me non piacciono *alcune persone non le categorie:up:
> 
> *



ecco! cosi va meglio!


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco! cosi va meglio!


tesò era questo il mio pensiero...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Tanto per chiarirci.

Battiato senza malignità scrive, a me non piacciono i gay ( e non vuole offendere, lo dice semplicemente e stop) arriva Simy e dice uhmm...... E Battiato per chiarire deve dire quello che avete letto.

E' questo che deve finire! tutto dovrebbe essere normale e senza quel tocco che discrimina.

E non sto offendendoti Simy, era soltanto un esempio, esempio che ci porta ad alzare le antenne, quando invece sarebbe bello non alzarle queste antenne, e prendere la frase scritta da battiato senza malignità, cosa che per il momento sappiamo bene non si può fare, e quindi come tu Simy giustamente hai voluto chiarire.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' l'ambiente dove sono loro stessi... così come gli etero sono loro stessi nei locali dove si beve.
> 
> In vino veritas..........



E' un locale dove il tasso ormonale, lo capirai spero, è schifosamente alto. Questo condiziona i comportamenti, e non serve che ti spieghi io il perchè.
Inoltre, non tutti i gay frequentano quei posti. Anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Toy secondo me voleva dire che con un uomo che è *gay convinto*, che non potrebbe mai amarla seriamente ( =eros) ma solo provare amicizia, non andrebbe a letto.
> *Anch'io non lo farei*. Per non soffrire o illudermi, in fondo.
> very simple.
> 
> ari


ehm... ma... io non credo proprio che si potrebbe presentare l'occasione. Ma forse non sono aggiornata...


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Oltretutto c‘è razzismo e discriminazione nel razzismo e discriminazione. perché a lei mica non piacciono i gay....non piacciino i gay maschi. l‘esaltazione dell‘imbecillità proprio.....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarirci.
> 
> Battiato senza malignità scrive, a me non piacciono i gay ( e non vuole offendere, lo dice semplicemente e stop) arriva Simy e dice uhmm...... E Battiato per chiarire deve dire quello che avete letto.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo!
Dire "non mi piacciono i gay" e "non mi piacciono alcune persone e non le categorie" sono due cose bene diverse!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarirci.
> 
> Battiato senza malignità scrive, a me non piacciono i gay ( e non vuole offendere, lo dice semplicemente e stop) arriva Simy e dice uhmm...... E Battiato per chiarire deve dire quello che avete letto.
> 
> E' questo che deve finire!


E allora, che vogliamo fare? Spariamo a Battiato che, porello, se qualcuna gli chiedesse di stendersi e fare il morto o di portare il giornale o di abbaiare, lo farebbe ben volentieri?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo!
> Dire "non mi piacciono i gay" e "non mi piacciono alcune persone e non le categorie" sono due cose bene diverse!



Simy e dire che ho fatto anche l'esempio. 

Siamo troppo esaltati da determinate situazioni, lo stesso effetto non avrebbe avuto se qualcuno avesse scritto, non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali, o perlomeno nella realtà la stessa frase dove l'eterosessuale fosse stato nominato, sarebbe passato in cavalleria. Mentre se fosse stato nominato il gay, qualcuno avrebbe espresso immediatamente la sua opinione. 

Se poi invece dobbiamo discutere mettendoci il perbenismo e l'orgoglio e la voglia di avere ragione, qua la questione si complica.

Ma rispetto la tua opinione, per me capitolo chiuso.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora, che vogliamo fare? Spariamo a Battiato che, porello, se qualcuna gli chiedesse di stendersi e fare il morto o di portare il giornale o di abbaiare, lo farebbe ben volentieri?



E che ne so io , so solo che in quanto a leccare è bravo


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy e dire che ho fatto anche l'esempio.
> 
> Siamo troppo esaltati da determinate situazioni, lo stesso effetto non avrebbe avuto se qualcuno avesse scritto, non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali, o perlomeno nella realtà la stessa frase dove l'eterosessuale fosse stato nominato, sarebbe passato in cavalleria. Mentre se fosse stato nominato il gay, qualcuno avrebbe espresso immediatamente la sua opinione.
> 
> ...


Ascolta io l'ho capito il tuo esempio! però non si tratta di perbenismo e di orgoglio!
Io non amo generalizzare! quindi non sono d'accordo su nessun tipo di generalizzazione!
non è polemica la mia sia chiaro! però se venisse qui un omosessuale a dire "non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" discriminandoli io risponderei allo stesso modo..


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora, che vogliamo fare? Spariamo a Battiato che, porello, se qualcuna gli chiedesse di stendersi e fare il morto o di portare il giornale o di abbaiare, lo farebbe ben volentieri?


e va pure in bianco...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarirci.
> 
> Battiato senza malignità scrive, a me non piacciono i gay ( e non vuole offendere, lo dice semplicemente e stop) arriva Simy e dice uhmm...... E Battiato per chiarire deve dire quello che avete letto.
> 
> ...


il tuo ragionamento non farebbe una grinza se il mio chiarimento era dato dal fatto che non volessi contrariare Simy.... ma non è così...mi sono espresso male prima.. io volevo intendere che non andrei mai con un gay .. questo era il senso della mia affermazione *"neanche a me*"

amico mio non sottovalutarmi, io *dico e penso *con la mia testa e non mi giustifico con nessuno/a a parte ammettere lo sbaglio qualora. inevitabilmente qualche volta potrebbe accadere.. ma questo a mio modesto parere è tutt'altra cosa,,


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che ne so io , so solo che in quanto a leccare è bravo


le donne mi chiamano "frullino"


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora, che vogliamo fare? Spariamo a Battiato che, porello, se qualcuna gli chiedesse di stendersi e fare il morto o di portare il giornale o di abbaiare, lo farebbe ben volentieri?


queste sono le tue doti.. sfigatello


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ascolta io l'ho capito il tuo esempio! però non si tratta di perbenismo e di orgoglio!
> Io non amo generalizzare! quindi non sono d'accordo su nessun tipo di generalizzazione!
> non è polemica la mia sia chiaro! però se venisse qui un omosessuale a dire "non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" discriminandoli io risponderei allo stesso modo..



:up: Ed io che ho scritto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Chi*

Chi sta dilaniando il cazzo a mio fratello?vi inviterei gentilmente ad astenervi se volete aver le terga violentemente squartate...!!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però se venisse qui un omosessuale a dire "non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" discriminandoli io risponderei allo stesso modo..


Ma più che omosessuale sarebbe misantropo, temo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il tuo ragionamento non farebbe una grinza se il mio chiarimento era dato dal fatto che non volessi contrariare Simy.... ma non è così...mi sono espresso male prima.. io volevo intendere che non andrei mai con un gay .. questo era il senso della mia affermazione *"neanche a me*"
> 
> amico mio non sottovalutarmi, io *dico e penso *con la mia testa e non mi giustifico con nessuno/a a parte ammettere lo sbaglio qualora. inevitabilmente qualche volta potrebbe accadere.. ma questo a mio modesto parere è tutt'altra cosa,,



E lo scrivi dopo mezzora  ma sei sei sei davvero...  

Personalmente avevo capito che ragioni con la tua testa, bella testa direi. E non fare battute sulla testa


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che omosessuale sarebbe misantropo, temo.


bè si


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi sta dilaniando il cazzo a mio fratello?vi inviterei gentilmente ad astenervi se volete aver le terga violentemente squartate...!!



grazie fratè :up::up::up: ma me la so cavare da solo..l'arma ce l'ho


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E lo scrivi dopo mezzora  ma sei sei sei davvero...
> 
> Personalmente avevo capito che ragioni con la tua testa, bella testa direi. E non fare battute sulla testa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> grazie fratè :up::up::up: ma me la so cavare da solo..l'arma ce l'ho


pe' curiosity....

ma siete fratelli da parte de madre o de padre?...

cosi' me regolo...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Mio fratello battiato è un signore,ragiona con la sua testa,è la sua testa ha sempre un obbiettivo,per cui i suoi ragionamenti son condizionati da quell'obbiettivo........!


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Anche claudio è mio fratello....pure daniele!Siamo 4 fratelli..in comune abbiamo solo cazzi da 20 in su!Io son quello con il cazzo più piccolo,21.5,poi c'è daniele 25,poi ultimo 28 e battiato che si attesta a 35 moscio....!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che omosessuale sarebbe misantropo, temo.


Sarebbe sempre un pre-giudizio, inoltre mi pare (ma non sono più sicura di nulla, se mai lo sono stata), che si sia confuso un atteggiamento effemminato all'esasperazione di una parte degli omosessuali maschi con il quotidiano porsi di tutto il mondo omosessuale maschile. Sospetto che quell'atteggiamento abbia talvolta delle motivazioni ben precise(chiederei a Passante se sbaglio), talvolta sia una provocazione e quando è esasperato non piace troppo neppure a me ma... io ho conosciuto tanti uomini che ho saputo essere omosessuali dopo anni. Sarà che io normalmente quando conosco una persona magari gli chiedo delle sue passioni e non delle sue abitudini sessuali... però se ci fossero stati dei segnali esasperati credo che li avrei colti.


----------



## Salomè (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...


Non capisco come si possa dare un giudizio su una frase così priva di senso 
A parte "sticazzi"


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora, che vogliamo fare? Spariamo a Battiato che, porello, se qualcuna gli chiedesse di stendersi e fare il morto o di portare il giornale o di abbaiare, lo farebbe ben volentieri?



invidioso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> invidioso?:mrgreen:



Boh, no. Dovrei?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

che ha combinato battiato?
tuttavia, nel dubbio, spariamogli


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che ha combinato battiato?
> tuttavia, nel dubbio, spariamogli


ciao! come è andata?


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che ha combinato battiato?
> tuttavia, nel dubbio, spariamogli


SI SI sparateme nà s.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao! come è andata?


benissimo grazie!:smile:
un po' impressionante, ma è bravo, niente segni e niente sangue
mi ha fatto anche un trattamento per rilassarmi, ha detto che sono stressata e ansiosa:singleeye:
lunedì torno per il secondo appuntamento! e sto già fumando meno!:smile:
e tu tesoro bello tutto bene?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SI SI sparateme nà s.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:bacio:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> benissimo grazie!:smile:
> un po' impressionante, ma è bravo, niente segni e niente sangue
> mi ha fatto anche un trattamento per rilassarmi, ha detto che sono stressata e ansiosa:singleeye:
> lunedì torno per il secondo appuntamento! e sto già fumando meno!:smile:
> e tu tesoro bello tutto bene?


sono contenta!  dai che ce la fai ne sono certa!

io cosi cosi...giornate un po' strane!


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche claudio è mio fratello....pure daniele!Siamo 4 fratelli..in comune abbiamo solo cazzi da 20 in su!Io son quello con il cazzo più piccolo,21.5,poi c'è daniele 25,poi ultimo 28 e battiato che si attesta a 35 moscio....!!!!


4 cazzoni,insomma.....


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> benissimo grazie!:smile:
> un po' impressionante, ma è bravo, niente segni e niente sangue
> mi ha fatto anche un trattamento per rilassarmi, ha detto che sono stressata e ansiosa:singleeye:
> lunedì torno per il secondo appuntamento! e sto già fumando meno!:smile:
> e tu tesoro bello tutto bene?


ne vale la pena, allora sì che sarai veramente free, forza!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne vale la pena, allora sì che sarai veramente free, forza!



grazie Minervuccia, sapessi, vedo tutto rosa...persino te
solo Stermy mi è rimasto un po' sul marrone:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è buonismo.
> 
> Se conosco un gay e mi sta sulle palle non ho problemi ad ammetterlo.
> 
> Solo non valuto una persona incasellandola in una categoria. Considero la persona, la conosco, poi tiro le somme e stabilisco se mi piace o meno. Tutto qui.


Le categorie esistono.

Perchè si può avere un parere sulla persona e non sulla categoria?

Anche sulla singola persona potresti avere impressioni sbagliate o parziali.

Io dico che nessun giudizio, parere o gusto è mai completamente GIUSTO, per cui tanto vale dire ciò che si pensa, sempre con educazione e rispetto e non avere idee troppo rigide.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Oltretutto c‘è razzismo e discriminazione nel razzismo e discriminazione. perché a lei mica non piacciono i gay....non piacciino i gay maschi. l‘esaltazione dell‘imbecillità proprio.....


Ho spiegato i motivi. Possono starti bene oppure no, ma questo non mi rende imbecille


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mi piace chi mi vuole inculare ... maschio o femmina che sia. è razzista?


Penso proprio di no


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ridicolo.....e solo a me viene da pensare che una donna così stupida da pensare che l‘orientamento sessuale di una persona sia da collegare ai genitori un giorno lo sarà. a suavolta e avrà l‘onere di educare altre persone? ammettendo che i gay scimmiottino le donne tu scimmiotti una sessualità esibita e compiaciuta. anche tu allo stesso modo sei una brutta copia di una donna. con l‘aggravante che tu ti nasondi. . pensa che accozzaglia di caratteristiche.....e tutte negative....


Hai capito male, idiota. I genitori SEMPRE condizionano i gusti e le scelte sessuali di una persona. Che sia etero, gay, asessuale o transessuale.
L'orientamento sessuale di certo non è ascrivibile solo alla genetica.
O forse si?

Dimostralo, invece di insultare come un povero scemo senza argomenti.

Quanto a quello che hai scritto su di me, libero di pensare ciò che credi


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è discriminazione: SI
> perchè: perchè parti da un pregiudizio


Non parto da un pregiudizio, parto dalla mia personalissima esperienza.

Ma anche se fosse un pregiudizio (quindi basato sul sentito dire), in che modo, nei fatti, il mio pensiero discriminerebbe un omosessuale?

Spiegati meglio.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Sicuramente lo hanno già scritto, ma se qualcuno dice non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali, mica ci facciamo caso più di tanto. Etc etc etc. *
> 
> Io rispetto tutti, i portatori di handicap, i gay etc etc... ma ho il vago sospetto che per molti ma molti anni, tutte quelle persone che "non rientrano nella normalità" (concedetemi la frase non giusta, ma sapete che grado di cultura io abbia) questi approfitteranno, e chi per loro, di una loro al momento  sociale attuale diversità.
> 
> Se siamo tutti uguali, siamo tutti uguali!


Anche se qualcuno qui dice "non mi piacciono le donne che scopano troppo", per usare un termine gentile, di certo non si alzano le bandierine del buonismo.

Io difendo con le unghie l'uguaglianza di ognuno di noi ma rispetto anche la libertà di pensiero.

Qualcuno mi dice "non mi piacciono i napoletani"? Sti cazzi, perchè non dovrebbe pensarla così?


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è polemica la mia sia chiaro! però se venisse qui un omosessuale a dire "non mi piacciono gli eterosessuali" discriminandoli io risponderei allo stesso modo..


Ma perchè? 
Magari ha dei motivi buoni per cui non gli piacciono scusa...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non parto da un pregiudizio, parto dalla mia personalissima esperienza.
> 
> Ma anche se fosse un pregiudizio (quindi basato sul sentito dire), in che modo, nei fatti, il mio pensiero discriminerebbe un omosessuale?
> 
> Spiegati meglio.


secondo me è discriminatorio perchè tu, a causa magari di un'esperienza negativa, parti prevenuta (e quindi con un pregiudizio) nei confronti dell'intera categoria.

non è una critica sia chiaro! ma secondo me in questo modo non dai fiducia a prescindere ad un'intera categoria discriminandola


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Anche se qualcuno qui dice "non mi piacciono le donne che scopano troppo", per usare un termine gentile, di certo non si alzano le bandierine del buonismo.
> 
> Io difendo con le unghie l'uguaglianza di ognuno di noi ma rispetto anche la libertà di pensiero.
> 
> Qualcuno mi dice "non mi piacciono i napoletani"? Sti cazzi, perchè non dovrebbe pensarla così?



Certo si può esprimere un'opinione, come i napoletani come i palermitani o come i torinesi, ognuno ha un suo modo di porsi. quindi si, si può dire non mi piacciono i napoletani, ma stando comunque sul generale, e quello conosciuto per costume o altro, da tutti. Di certo dicendo non mi piacciono i napoletani non ci si riferisce ad una singola persona.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Le categorie esistono.
> 
> Perchè si può avere un parere sulla persona e non sulla categoria?
> 
> ...


La differenza è che se giudichi una categoria lo fai a priori, visto che al suo interno si trovano elementi tutti diversi che hanno in comune SOLO un aspetto fra i tanti che possiedono.

Mentre una persona singola puoi considerarla sulla base di tanti elementi osservabili direttamente. E inoltre, puoi sempre lasciare aperta la possibilitá di cambiare opinione su di lei, conoscendola.

Trovo molto riduttivo giudicare una persona complessa e piena di sfumature solo per l'orientamento sessuale, o il lavoro che fa, o la religione che pratica o la regione da cui proviene.
Ha molto più valore, sebbene non sia mai completo, un giudizio basato su un insieme di aspetti piuttosto che su uno solo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo ora non mi massacriate.

Abbiamo un figlio ok? abbiamo la possibilità di fargli frequentare dei compagni benestanti educati etc, ed abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere tra questi ed altri che sono poco educati poveri etc.

Cosa scegliete per vostro figlio ?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo ora non mi massacriate.
> 
> Abbiamo un figlio ok? abbiamo la possibilità di fargli frequentare dei compagni benestanti *educat*i etc, ed abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere tra questi ed altri che sono *poco educati *poveri etc.
> 
> Cosa scegliete per vostro figlio ?


I primi ma solo per gli aggettivi che ho grassettato.....Gli altri due sono totalmente irrilevanti


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> I primi ma solo per gli aggettivi che ho grassettato.....Gli altri due sono totalmente irrilevanti


Aspetto le altre risposte.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> I primi ma solo per gli aggettivi che ho grassettato.....Gli altri due sono totalmente irrilevanti


quoto:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo ora non mi massacriate.
> 
> Abbiamo un figlio ok? abbiamo la possibilità di fargli frequentare dei compagni benestanti educati etc, ed abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere tra questi ed altri che sono poco educati poveri etc.
> 
> Cosa scegliete per vostro figlio ?


gli amici dei miei figli se li sono sempre scelti loro. E c'è molto da imparare quando si osservano le motivazioni che portano due bambini all'amicizia.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo ora non mi massacriate.
> 
> Abbiamo un figlio ok? abbiamo la possibilità di fargli frequentare dei compagni benestanti educati etc, ed abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere tra questi ed altri che sono poco educati poveri etc.
> 
> Cosa scegliete per vostro figlio ?


Che roba.....hai fatto un parallelismo ricchi educati conpoveri poco educati......spero tu te ne sia reso conto...e se non è ptegiudizo/razzismo/discriminazione non saprei....ecco...perquanto educato e ricco possa essere. tuo figlio io non vorrei mai frequentasse la mia,   beninteso abbia le tue stesse idee....brrrr


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli amici dei miei figli se li sono sempre scelti loro. E c'è molto da imparare quando si osservano le motivazioni che portano due bambini all'amicizia.


Questo è vero, e buon spunto per riflettere, ma credo tu abbia evaso la mia domanda


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Che roba.....hai fatto un parallelismo ricchi educati conpoveri poco educati......spero tu te ne sia reso conto...e se non è ptegiudizo/razzismo/discriminazione non saprei....ecco...perquanto educato e ricco possa essere. tuo figlio io non vorrei mai frequentasse la mia,   beninteso abbia le tue stesse idee....brrrr



Tombola!! a questo volevo arrivare :up: 

Riflettiamoci ora. su questo e su altro scritto sopra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è vero, e buon spunto per riflettere, ma credo tu abbia evaso la mia domanda


no no affatto: per diversi anni il migliore amico di mio figlio era un bambino autistico di famiglia umile. Crescendo si sono persi di vista perchè questo ragazzo ha fatto un percorso diverso, ma quando si incontrano è sempre una festa. I bambini non hanno mai pregiudizi... siamo noi che li inculchiamo in loro, siamo noi che siamo prevenuti, noi che abbiamo paura del diverso. Loro si parlano con il cuore e la mente aperti... e quello che succede succede.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me è discriminatorio perchè tu, a causa magari di un'esperienza negativa, parti prevenuta (e quindi con un pregiudizio) nei confronti dell'intera categoria.
> 
> non è una critica sia chiaro! ma secondo me in questo modo non dai fiducia a prescindere ad un'intera categoria discriminandola


Non ho avuto esperienze negative  semplicemente non mi piace ciò che ho visto finora.

Ma questo non vuol dire essere prevenuti... per niente! E' il mio pensiero finora, può cambiare in meglio o in peggio, chissà.

Frequenterei tranquillamente una persona omosessuale, avrei molti più problemi a frequentare preti.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no affatto: per diversi anni il migliore amico di mio figlio era un bambino autistico di famiglia umile. Crescendo si sono persi di vista perchè questo ragazzo ha fatto un percorso diverso, ma quando si incontrano è sempre una festa. I bambini non hanno mai pregiudizi... siamo noi che li inculchiamo in loro, siamo noi che siamo prevenuti, noi che abbiamo paura del diverso. Loro si parlano con il cuore e la mente aperti... e quello che succede succede.


:umile:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ho avuto esperienze negative  semplicemente non mi piace ciò che ho visto finora.
> 
> Ma questo non vuol dire essere prevenuti... per niente! E' il mio pensiero finora, può cambiare in meglio o in peggio, chissà.
> 
> Frequenterei tranquillamente una persona omosessuale, avrei molti più problemi a frequentare preti.


sui preti sono d'accordo!
cmq a parte gli scherzi...questo è stato quello che ho interpretato io.... ma mi pare di capire che ho interpretato male


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo ora non mi massacriate.
> 
> Abbiamo un figlio ok? abbiamo la possibilità di fargli frequentare dei compagni benestanti educati etc, ed abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere tra questi ed altri che sono poco educati poveri etc.
> 
> Cosa scegliete per vostro figlio ?


Sul ricco e il povero non mi esprimo perchè nella mia scala di valori i soldi occupano una posizione secondaria.

Sull'educato non so...la maleducazione non mi piace, ma nel momento in cui io insegno l'educazione ai miei figli mi sento abbastanza sicura di poterli lasciare liberi di frequentare chi vogliono.
Mi preoccuperei se frequentassero persone pericolose per se stesse o per gli altri, quello sì.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no affatto: per diversi anni il migliore amico di mio figlio era un bambino autistico di famiglia umile. Crescendo si sono persi di vista perchè questo ragazzo ha fatto un percorso diverso, ma quando si incontrano è sempre una festa. I bambini non hanno mai pregiudizi... siamo noi che li inculchiamo in loro, siamo noi che siamo prevenuti, noi che abbiamo paura del diverso. Loro si parlano con il cuore e la mente aperti... e quello che succede succede.




Si questo lo avevo notato anche io.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La differenza è che se giudichi una categoria lo fai a priori, visto che al suo interno si trovano elementi tutti diversi che hanno in comune SOLO un aspetto fra i tanti che possiedono.
> 
> Mentre una persona singola puoi considerarla sulla base di tanti elementi osservabili direttamente. E inoltre, puoi sempre lasciare aperta la possibilitá di cambiare opinione su di lei, conoscendola.
> 
> ...


Si può cambiare idea anche su una categoria.

Comunque io non ho espresso disappunto per la sessualità dei gay ma per il loro modo di esprimersi/porsi con gli altri per ciò che mi è stato dato di conoscere finora.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sui preti sono d'accordo!
> cmq a parte gli scherzi...questo è stato quello che ho interpretato io.... ma mi pare di capire che ho interpretato male


Non lo so, magari hai pensato che, dato che non mi piacciono, mi comporto anche male...

Qualcuno lo farà anche, io di certo no.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari hai pensato che, dato che non mi piacciono, *mi comporto anche male*...
> 
> Qualcuno lo farà anche, io di certo no.


no questo no assulutamente!
ho pensato che partissi prevenuta a prescindere!

però ripeto, purtroppo, magari frequentando locali particolari hai vissuto finora l'ostentazione
ma non tutti sono cosi...magari sai quanti uomini /donne conosci che sono omosessuali e non lo sai?


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari hai pensato che, dato che non mi piacciono, mi comporto anche male...
> 
> Qualcuno lo farà anche, io di certo no.


infatti il limite da rispettare è quello.   finchè rimane un fastidio che mantieni per te o che comunichi alle persone che frequenti....non ci deve essere problema.   può risultare sgradito il tuo pensiero ad alcuni,ma finchè rimane un pensiero hai il totale e pieno diritto di esprimerlo.    come hai il dovere di accettare il dissenso di chi la pensa diversamente 

solo quando dal pensiero dovessi passare ad atti pratici,il tuo diritto a non farti piacere chi si spaccia per donna quando donna non è.....diverrebbe censurabile nei fatti


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no questo no assulutamente!
> ho pensato che partissi prevenuta a prescindere!
> 
> però ripeto, purtroppo, magari frequentando locali particolari hai vissuto finora l'ostentazione
> ma non tutti sono cosi...magari sai quanti uomini /donne conosci che sono omosessuali e non lo sai?


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie Minervuccia, sapessi, vedo tutto rosa...persino te
> solo Stermy mi è rimasto un po' sul marrone:rotfl:


sai che non ho pagato una lira per smettere perché ho un sacco di forza di volontà?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho pagato una lira per smettere perché ho un sacco di forza di volontà?


idem :carneval:


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tombola!! a questo volevo arrivare :up:
> 
> Riflettiamoci ora. su questo e su altro scritto sopra.


ma tombola di che? Illuminami su cosa. dovrei riflettere...


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2012)

questa discussione è troppo anche per uno come me. quindi chiarisco alcune cose e esco un poco.

PER TOY e per chi ne ha ancora voglia 

1. "non mi piacciono i gay" "non mi piacciono i napoletani" "non mi piacciono i fruttivendoli" stanno, per tuo stesso riconoscimento, sullo stesso piano. SECONDO ME  è un piano di troppa superficialità e di troppa generalizzazione. *SECONDO ME *sono tre asserzioni stupide. naturalmente, però sono lecite (e ci mancherebbe ancora).

2. la maggioranza dei gay *non *è effeminata. 

3. *non* è dimostrato scientificamente che l'orientamento sessuale dipenda dall'educazione, nè, dall'altra parte, che sia innato. ci sono attualmente diverse scuole di pensiero nel mondo scientifico.

4. tu sei orgogliosa di essere donna, io sono contento di essere uomo e orgoglioso di essere me stesso, gay tra le altre cose che sono.

:blank:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> questa discussione è troppo anche per uno come me. quindi chiarisco alcune cose e esco un poco.
> 
> PER TOY e per chi ne ha ancora voglia
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spider, quello è un aspetto che trovo positivo :smile: Il mio migliore amico delle superiori era gay, ed è stata finora la più bella amicizia mai avuta con un uomo. Proprio perchè non faceva il porco e potevo parlargli di tutto.
> 
> Non mi piacciono perchè la maggioranza di loro vuole imitare le donne. Un maschio che fa la voce effeminata, si depila tutto, parla di altri uomini come ne parlerebbe una donna con le amiche, a me non piace.
> 
> Adoro il film "I segreti di Brokeback Mountain" perchè parla semplicemente di due uomini che si amano. Essere gay per loro è un orientamento sessuale. Non una recita, un esibizionismo da due soldi.





ma guarda che l esibizionismo è un aspetto del genere umano , degli uomini/donne etero come dei gay-


e poi che significa l uomo che faceva il porco ? se fa il _porco_ è anche perchè tu hai un atteggiamento spiccatamente seduttivo.

Dipende sempre molto come ti poni tu verso gli altri.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non è che sono stata solo al gay pride...  Lì te lo aspetti. E' normale, è una provocazione.
> 
> *Io sono stata in numerosissimi locali gay. E credimi, a trovarne uno che non faceva la voce in falsetto...*
> 
> Mica sono tutti Signori come Nichy Vendola.........



a parte che la voce in falsetto o ce l hai oppure non la mantieni per finta per ore.

e poi quei locali non fanno testo.


essere signori non dipende dall orientamento sex. assolutamente NO.


idem per le donne.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> questa discussione è troppo anche per uno come me. quindi chiarisco alcune cose e esco un poco.
> 
> PER TOY e per chi ne ha ancora voglia
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> questa discussione è troppo anche per uno come me. quindi chiarisco alcune cose e esco un poco.
> 
> PER TOY e per chi ne ha ancora voglia
> 
> ...


Beh dici quello che insegnava Luciano Anceschi sulla funzione della critica no?
Un conto è dire non mi piace quella musica.
Un conto è dire che quella musica fa schifo.
Se andiamo ad analizzare il branco della filosofosia che si occupa di ciò che è bello oppure no: l'estetica, scopriamo che i vari giudizi estetici sono sempre stati formulati non tanto in base al sentire comune, ma in base a determinati parametri che sono variati nei secoli eh?
Da cui le stroncature di Hanslick su Liszt e allo stesso tempo l'innalzamento di Brahms eh?

Di fatto quello che in una data epoca è considerato brutto, si veda ad esempio il fiasco scandaloso della prima della sacre di Strwinsky, è oggi considerato uno dei lavori più importanti di tutto il 900 storico.

Dire secondo me non mi piace sta roba è na cosa
Dire sta roba fa schifo è un'altra. Perchè una persona può sempre dirti chi sei tu per affermarlo?
E se non hai la patente critica per affermarlo vieni smascherato no?

A me allora non sta bene che se uno dice non mi piacciono i gay, venga fatto passare per razzista.
Sappiamo tutti com'è andata con l'omosessualità nella storia no?

Quando si capì certe cose la crisi che ne derivò spinse Ciakovsky al suicidio.

Diremo che nella nostra epoca dove ( a parole eh) l'essere gay non è più svillanato come un tempo, trovare na persona che candidamente dice non mi piacciono i gay, venga opportunamente strumentalizzato, per far apparire quella persona intollerante.

Ripeto ieri l'altro ero a prendere un caffè con uno che è gay, e i nostri rapporti riguardano solo forniture di servizi telematici.
A me lui non piace, non perchè è gay, ma perchè è un uomo che ha abbandonato sua moglie e suo figlio per andarsene con uno eh? Tutto lì.
Tolto sto piccolo neo, amiconi eh?
E quando mi ha detto voglio presentarti il mio compagno, gli ho solo detto, no grazie, sai io penso sempre alla tua ex moglie....e a tuo figlio.

Quindi dire a me non piace chi tradisce è lecito.
Dire tuo marito o tua moglie è un pdm perchè traditore, magnaccia, mignotta, sfogacazzi, puttana, maiale porco, stronzo e via dicendo...
Per me non è discriminazione, ma è totalmente inaccettabile.

Dire sei stupida perchè fai certe domande o ti poni certe questioni è: inaccettabile.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> questa discussione è troppo anche per uno come me. quindi chiarisco alcune cose e esco un poco.
> 
> PER TOY e per chi ne ha ancora voglia
> 
> ...


Secondo me tutto ciò che è sufficientemente motivato, non è stupido.

Probabilmente tu non hai mai incontrato il numero di gay effeminati che ho incontrato io, per pensarla diversamente. Buon per te!

Quanto alle scuole di pensiero, quella che da' la responsabilità ai genitori della vita sessuale di ognuno di noi non si basa sull'educazione che ci danno, quanto più sulla loro presenza/assenza e sul ruolo che hanno nei nostri riguardi, che condiziona la costruzione dell'identità, del carattere e ovviamente anche della sessualità.

E' innegabile che ove ci sia un padre assente o comunque distante, la figura preponderante nella vita del bambino sia quella femminile.

Poi è chiaro, non è che tutti i gay o le lesbiche hanno avuto un genitore assente...

Qualcuno ci nasce... qualcuno ci diventa... non è nemmeno importante, credo.

Di sicuro non è solo questione di genetica. E' da ignoranti pensare che l'ambiente esterno non c'entri proprio nulla. 

Se qualcuno mi dice che mi piacciono più i 40enni/50enni perchè mamma mi picchiava (per fare un esempio), mica mi offendo 

L'importante è essere consapevoli e felici delle proprie scelte ADESSO.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è dire non mi piace quella musica.
> Un conto è dire che quella musica fa schifo.


Infatti!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me tutto ciò che è sufficientemente motivato, non è stupido.
> 
> Probabilmente tu non hai mai incontrato il numero di gay effeminati che ho incontrato io, per pensarla diversamente. Buon per te!
> 
> ...


Però mi intriga sta storia della scuola di pensiero...
Io sono diventato l'esatto opposto di quello che sognava mia madre...
E il delfino preferito del nonno eh?
Così mia madre che detestava come la peste suo padre, si trovò a detestare padre e figlio..:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Porco can...quella volta che da bambino dissi a mia madre...mi me piase i giornai con le done nude...porco can...
Na filippica....la purezzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Però se ascoltavo mia madre sarei diventato omosex per disperazion eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Infatti!!!


Ma il problema della vita è questo...
Sono gli ignoranti che parlano come se fossero docenti di conservatorio eh?
Non le persone preparate...
E allora dal cattivo ti difendi dall'ignorante no.

E non se pole combattere con la stupidità: se uno è stupido...
Sprechi il tuo fiato eh?

In fondo anche dall'indignazione e dall'imbarazzo altrui puoi misurare un grado di cultura e apertura mentale eh?


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però mi intriga sta storia della scuola di pensiero...
> Io sono diventato l'esatto opposto di quello che sognava mia madre...
> E il delfino preferito del nonno eh?
> Così mia madre che detestava come la peste suo padre, si trovò a detestare padre e figlio..:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


A me piacciono gli uomini più grandi e penso sia perchè mio padre sia stato poco affettuoso. 
Presentissimo nelle cose pratiche ma molto burbero. Un orso insomma.

Però quando son stata con Helios mi sono trovata a fare da mamma  e tutti quanti dicevano che stavo con lui perchè cercavo la figura paterna... pensa che cojona :carneval:

Non solo non l'ho trovata ma ho dovuto svezzare un bambinone!!!!


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me tutto ciò che è sufficientemente motivato, non è stupido.
> 
> Probabilmente tu non hai mai incontrato il numero di gay effeminati che ho incontrato io, per pensarla diversamente. Buon per te!
> 
> ...


chi ha mai detto che l'ambiente non conta nulla? sei solo tu che hai detto che con quel padre  non ti sei meravigliata che fosse gay...
quindi tutti i figli con un padre del genere dovre3bbero essere gay...nessuna delle due cose..
semplicemente sei piena di pregiudizi, pressapochista e superficiale...direi che è abbastanza per definirti una stupida....


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il problema della vita è questo...
> Sono gli ignoranti che parlano come se fossero docenti di conservatorio eh?
> Non le persone preparate...
> E allora dal cattivo ti difendi dall'ignorante no.
> ...


ma senti chi parla di stupidità e ignoranza...


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> chi ha mai detto che l'ambiente non conta nulla? sei solo tu che hai detto che con quel padre  non ti sei meravigliata che fosse gay...
> *quindi tutti i figli con un padre del genere dovre3bbero essere gay...*nessuna delle due cose..
> semplicemente sei piena di pregiudizi, pressapochista e superficiale...direi che è abbastanza per definirti una stupida....


Lo dici tu, grandissima testa di cazzo ottusa 

Smettila di vedere del male dove non c'è.

Ho premesso più volte che la mia idea attuale è basata sulla mia esperienza finora. Può cambiare, in meglio o in peggio, non lo so.

Tu sei solo un contenitore pieno di belle idee buoniste che ti hanno inculcato, come quegli idioti che fanno gli esami perchè hanno imparato un libro a memoria.

Hai provato a parlare di una situazione che non conosci, di un mio amico, per difendere tuoi astrusi principi che nemmeno capisci... chi è superficiale e pressapochista?

E' forse un dramma essere gay perchè papà era uno stronzo??


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me tutto ciò che è sufficientemente motivato, non è stupido.
> 
> 
> infatti ti ho detto che SECONDO ME sono tre asserzioni stupide perchè non possono essere sufficientemente motivate (sono troppo generalizzate e troppo superficiali).
> ...


io sono felice della mia vita. credo di essere una persona consapevole di se stessa. sono soddisfatto delle mie scelte. ma l'orientamento sessuale NON è una scelta. non nasconderlo, invece, lo è. è una scelta faticosa, ma non tornerei mai indietro.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo dici tu, grandissima testa di cazzo ottusa
> 
> Smettila di vedere del male dove non c'è.
> 
> ...


vedi? io mi impegno a parlare con calma con te e intanto tu rispondi alla cazzo agli altri. ma perchè poi? questi post non si possono leggere, davvero.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo dici tu, grandissima testa di cazzo ottusa
> 
> Smettila di vedere del male dove non c'è.
> 
> ...


ma brutta cogliona idiot, ma ti pare io possa essere così stupido dda pensare che tutti quelli con occhi azzurri e capelli biondi siano tutti dei ladri perchè ne ho incontrati 7 o 8 che lo erano?


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vedi? io mi impegno a parlare con calma con te e intanto tu rispondi alla cazzo agli altri. ma perchè poi? questi post non si possono leggere, davvero.


Perchè?

Perchè sono stanca di essere offesa da un imbecille come Angelo Merkel. Almeno avesse argomenti buoni... o parlasse di una sua esperienza per cui trova i gay effeminati meravigliosi...

Che ne vuole sapere lui del mio amico?

L'importante è che non rispondo male a te, non mi pare che lo stia facendo...


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma brutta cogliona idiot, ma ti pare io possa essere così stupido dda pensare che tutti quelli con occhi azzurri e capelli biondi siano tutti dei ladri perchè ne ho incontrati 7 o 8 che lo erano?


Prima di tutto, io non ho mai detto che tutti i ragazzi con un padre così debbano essere gay. Ma non mi meraviglio nemmeno se accade visto che il 90% delle sue interazioni le ha avute con donne.

Ma poi ripeto, cosa c'è di male? Qual è il problema nel maturare l'omosessualità per il rapporto con i genitori?

La tua è un'offesa. Dare del ladro a qualcuno.

Io non ho offeso gli omosessuali.

Ho detto solo che non mi piacciono, in base alla mia esperienza maturata finora sul loro mondo.


Dov'è esattamente che non hai capito la questione, stupida testa di cazzo?


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io sono felice della mia vita. credo di essere una persona consapevole di se stessa. sono soddisfatto delle mie scelte. ma l'orientamento sessuale NON è una scelta. non nasconderlo, invece, lo è. è una scelta faticosa, ma non tornerei mai indietro.


Non è una scelta ma non è detto che tu sia nato così  Magari lo sei diventato.

Che male c'è?

Pure se fosse, non si torna indietro. Non si può e non si deve...


----------



## ballerino (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, io non ho mai detto che tutti i ragazzi con un padre così debbano essere gay. Ma non mi meraviglio nemmeno se accade visto che il 90% delle sue interazioni le ha avute con donne.
> 
> Ma poi ripeto, cosa c'è di male? Qual è il problema nel maturare l'omosessualità per il rapporto con i genitori?
> 
> ...


 discutere senza scrivere 
 non è possibile?
 che bisogno c'è di scriverle,
 questo forum è peggiorato ultimamente


----------



## ballerino (6 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> discutere senza scrivere
> non è possibile?
> che bisogno c'è di scriverle,
> questo forum è peggiorato ultimamente


avevo dimenticato parolacce


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è una scelta ma non è detto che tu sia nato così  Magari lo sei diventato.
> 
> Che male c'è?
> 
> Pure se fosse, non si torna indietro. Non si può e non si deve...


toy, pure tu sei nata cosi... che male c'è?
lo vedi che tutto è ribaltabile?
tu, toy ti arroghi un diritto... quello di giudicare e catalogare chi è diverso da te.
come fai a pensare per categorie?
è troppo, troppoooooo... elementare!


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, io non ho mai detto che tutti i ragazzi con un padre così debbano essere gay. Ma non mi meraviglio nemmeno se accade visto che il 90% delle sue interazioni le ha avute con donne.
> 
> Ma poi ripeto, cosa c'è di male? Qual è il problema nel maturare l'omosessualità per il rapporto con i genitori?
> 
> ...


oh si che l'hai fatto.....cogliona...essere educati formalment e non dire parolacce non vuol dire non offendere....e tu con il tuo pressapochismo, qualunquismo e superficialità lo fai alla grandissima...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> toy, pure tu sei nata cosi... che male c'è?
> lo vedi che tutto è ribaltabile?
> tu, toy ti arroghi un diritto... quello di giudicare e catalogare chi è diverso da te.
> come fai a pensare per categorie?
> è troppo, troppoooooo... elementare!


Concordo!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ojh si che l'hai fatto.....cogliona...essere educati formalment e non dire parolacce non vuol dire non offendere....e tu con il tuo pressapochismo, qualunquismo e superficialaità lo sei alla grandissima...


Angelo...adoro la tua firma! :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Angelo...adoro la tua firma! :mrgreen:


anche io la tua...soprattutto quella sullo stupidino:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche io la tua...soprattutto quella sullo stupidino:rotfl:


mi ero stufata di ripeterlo...allora l'ho scritto in modo che tutti possano leggerlo :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> toy, pure tu sei nata cosi... che male c'è?
> lo vedi che tutto è ribaltabile?
> tu, toy ti arroghi un diritto... quello di giudicare e catalogare chi è diverso da te.
> come fai a pensare per categorie?
> è troppo, troppoooooo... elementare!


e insisto...quando qualcuno non capisce qualcosa di così elementare...e questa è logica..è stupido...quando non è in malafede...e allora è uno stronzo...si decida cosa è peggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io sono felice della mia vita. credo di essere una persona consapevole di se stessa. sono soddisfatto delle mie scelte. ma l'orientamento sessuale NON è una scelta. non nasconderlo, invece, lo è. è una scelta faticosa, ma non tornerei mai indietro.


io... :inlove: eccco... mi rendo conto che... ma io... :inlove: lo stesso!


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io... :inlove: eccco... mi rendo conto che... ma io... :inlove: lo stesso!


  mah... non saprei... ci si può pensare... forse...  se ti fai crescere la barba...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah... non saprei... ci si può pensare... forse... se ti fai crescere la barba...


 per te ci potrei provare


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> toy, pure tu sei nata cosi... che male c'è?
> lo vedi che tutto è ribaltabile?
> tu, toy ti arroghi un diritto... quello di giudicare e catalogare chi è diverso da te.
> come fai a pensare per categorie?
> è troppo, troppoooooo... elementare!


Scusa ma state dando i numeri???

Io non mi arrogo alcun diritto se non quello di avere i miei legittimissimi gusti.

E poi quanto ai giudizi, non voglio doverti ricordare che hai usato termini volgari, sgradevoli e mooolto discriminatori sulla mia persona semplicemente perchè non eri d'accordo con ciò che pensavo 

Per cui sta filippica catto-buonista sul "volemose bene tutti" la accetto di buon grado da Sole, da Minerva, da chiunque... ma non da persone che qui si esprimono molto, forse troppo, liberamente.

Dovresti essere tollerante come lo sono io...


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e insisto...quando qualcuno non capisce qualcosa di così elementare...e questa è logica..è stupido...quando non è in malafede...e allora è uno stronzo...si decida cosa è peggio:mrgreen:


Ma ancora?

VOI vi state arrogando il diritto di decidere i miei pensieri e i miei gusti.

Tu mi hai insultata gratuitamente poi, che è peggio.

Sai che gli insulti sono passibili di denuncia? Mentre quello che ho scritto io è perfettamente... lecito... 

Persino i preti che stanno sul pulpito non hanno la bocca lercia come la tua.


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> oh si che l'hai fatto.....cogliona...essere educati formalment e non dire parolacce non vuol dire non offendere....e tu con il tuo pressapochismo, qualunquismo e superficialità lo fai alla grandissima...


L'educazione e il rispetto non sono da tutti, sicuramente non sono tue doti.

Trova un post in cui io ho insultato gli omosessuali...

Invece questo 3d è pieno di tuoi insulti... chissà perchè... forse perchè non hai argomenti come invece hanno gli altri che hanno opinione difforme dalla mia??


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'educazione e il rispetto non sono da tutti, sicuramente non sono tue doti.
> 
> Trova un post in cui io ho kinsultato gli omosessuali...
> 
> Invece questo 3d è pieno di tuoi insulti... chissà perchè... forse perchè non hai argomenti come invece hanno gli altri che hanno opinione difforme dalla mia??


Non sono mie doti solo con chi educazione e rispetto non sanno dove stanno di casa.....ma ti guarda se mi deve date una lezione di rispetto ed educazione una che si vuole fsre sbattere da un ex quando è già. fidanzata....da zoccole senza ritegno come te non ho certo nulla da imparare....da qualche gay probabilmente si


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non sono mie doti solo con chi educazione e rispetto non sanno dove stanno di casa.....ma ti guarda se mi deve date una lezione di rispetto ed educazione una che si vuole fsre sbattere da un ex quando è già. fidanzata....da zoccole senza ritegno come te non ho certo nulla da imparare....da qualche gay probabilmente si



Ahi Ahi. Ora vediamo gli utenti che hanno stima di te, venire a riprenderti. Chi non ti riprenderà non ha stima di vossia. 

Tranquillo sto solo evidenziando un dato di fatto, nulla contro di te. Ah se lo fanno in M.P  me lo fai sapere . :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è una scelta ma non è detto che tu sia nato così  Magari lo sei diventato.
> 
> Che male c'è?
> 
> Pure se fosse, non si torna indietro. Non si può e non si deve...


tento sempre di darti il beneficio del dubbio, ma lo sprechi ogni volta:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tento sempre di darti il beneficio del dubbio, ma lo sprechi ogni volta:mrgreen:



Ora pro nobis.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è una scelta ma non è detto che tu sia nato così  Magari lo sei diventato.


Temo proprio che sia difficile. Cioè potrebbe capitare ma in condizioni difficilmente plausibili.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

a me non piacciono gli stupidi


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non piacciono gli stupidi


Escludendo me, a chi ti riferisci ?  :sonar:


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per cui sta filippica catto-buonista sul "volemose bene tutti" la accetto di buon grado da Sole, da Minerva, da chiunque... ma non da persone che qui si esprimono molto, forse troppo, liberamente.
> 
> Dovresti essere tollerante come lo sono io...


Grazie per la tolleranza che dimostri verso le mie filippiche catto-buoniste.

Non ti rendi nemmeno conto di quanto tu riesca ad essere offensiva senza dire nemmeno una parolaccia.


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Escludendo me, a chi ti riferisci ?  :sonar:


escludendo i 4 dell'ave maria c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> escludendo i 4 dell'ave maria c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi!! ti ho approvato! è arrivato ? :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi!! ti ho approvato! è arrivato ? :mrgreen:


yes amico mio :up:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tento sempre di darti il beneficio del dubbio, ma lo sprechi ogni volta:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> a me non piacciono gli stupidi





Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per la tolleranza che dimostri verso le mie filippiche catto-buoniste.
> 
> Non ti rendi nemmeno conto di quanto tu riesca ad essere offensiva senza dire nemmeno una parolaccia.


:umile:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tento sempre di darti il beneficio del dubbio, ma lo sprechi ogni volta:mrgreen:


:serpe::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per la tolleranza che dimostri verso le mie filippiche catto-buoniste.
> 
> Non ti rendi nemmeno conto di quanto tu riesca ad essere offensiva senza dire nemmeno una parolaccia.


Non ti rendi nemmeno conto della differenza tra un parere personale ed un'offesa vera.


E' di moda ormai, difendere a tutti i costi certe categorie, anche ove nessuno ha affermato nulla di realmente discriminatorio.

Io vado alle manifestazioni pro-gay, sono per il matrimonio e per le adozioni di genitori dello stesso sesso... e tu vieni a dirmi che sono offensiva??
Certo, non sono tenera e nemmeno buonista riguardo alla realtà che IO ho visto e che chiaramente non impongo a nessuno. Forse scrivere due paroline buone su un forum mi renderebbe una persona migliore, che dici?

Preferisco essere ciò che sono che diventare una bambolina fragile e indifesa per piacere a qualcuno qui


----------



## ToyGirl (10 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non sono mie doti solo con chi educazione e rispetto non sanno dove stanno di casa.....ma ti guarda se mi deve date una lezione di rispetto ed educazione una che si vuole fsre sbattere da un ex quando è già. fidanzata....da zoccole senza ritegno come te non ho certo nulla da imparare....da qualche gay probabilmente si


Zoccola tu non mi ci puoi chiamare perchè ad uno stupidotto come te manco la mano darei, figuriamoci altro...

Questa sarebbe l'educazione e il rispetto? Uno stupido e banale insulto maschilista?

Ma chiudi quella fogna, moscerino inetto, e se non riesci a discutere in modo civile, levati dalle scatole.

"Da qualche gay avrei da imparare"... ma ti rendi conto di ciò che hai scritto?? Come se io avessi detto che chi è gay non è una persona con i miei stessi diritti... 

Io ho detto solo che i gay, finora, NON mi piacciono.

Rimettiti a studiare la tua madrelingua, imbecille.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Scusa ma state dando i numeri???
> 
> Io non mi arrogo alcun diritto se non quello di avere i miei legittimissimi gusti.
> 
> ...


non giudicare è impossibile.   ogni volta che esprimiamo un pensiero su ciò che ci tocca o circanda,più o meno consapevolmente esprimiamo un giudizio.

solo che non tutti i giudizi sono di valore o di etica o morale,ammesso che esista un'etica ed una morale che possa dirsi pietra angolare.

Non so quanto a Sole possa piacere la definizione di cattobuonista,per dire.....


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quella social-democratica, catto-buonista, borghese, finto-altruista di mia madre mi ha dato della razzista perchè, commentando un film che stanno guardando lei e il suo "uomo", ho osato dire che non mi piacciono i gay maschi.
> 
> Premetto che io sono una persona molto aperta su certi temi. Per me due uomini possono sposarsi, adottare bambini, convivere... avere gli stessi identici diritti di una coppia eterosessuale. E i reati di omofobia penso vadano puniti severamente.
> 
> ...



Non ho nulla contro i gay, perchè non mi hanno fatto nulla. Personalmente credo che il 75% dei gay lo sia per "moda" o per traumi subiti in infanzia. Ne conosco alquanti e non mi sono mai posto problemi. Ma se fosse per me, non gli pemetterei MAI di adottare figli. Che si sposino pure, ma i figli sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro i gay, perchè non mi hanno fatto nulla. Personalmente credo che il 75% dei gay lo sia per *"moda"* o per traumi subiti in infanzia. Ne conosco alquanti e non mi sono mai posto problemi. Ma se fosse per me, non gli pemetterei MAI di adottare figli. Che si sposino pure, ma i figli sono un'altra cosa.


In che senso?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro i gay, perchè non mi hanno fatto nulla. Personalmente credo che il 75% dei gay lo sia per "moda" o per traumi subiti in infanzia. Ne conosco alquanti e non mi sono mai posto problemi. Ma se fosse per me, *non gli pemetterei MAI di adottare figli. Che si sposino pure, ma i figli sono un'altra cosa*.


io non sono d'accordo!
meglio l'amore di una coppia gay che crescere senza una famiglia!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tento sempre di darti il beneficio del dubbio, ma lo sprechi ogni volta:mrgreen:



io pure...mah...


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso?


Quello che ho scritto. Che l'essere gay ti rende diverso dalla massa, ti distingue. Fa tendenza, si può dire? :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo!
> meglio l'amore di una coppia gay che crescere senza una famiglia!


:up:


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo!
> meglio l'amore di una coppia gay che crescere senza una famiglia!


A me spiace per i bambini che non hanno una famiglia, ma credo anche che un figlio abbia bisogno di un padre e di una madre, chiaramente presenti.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

meglio amore che assenza di amore.


tutto il resto si puo gestire.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A me spiace per i bambini che non hanno una famiglia, ma credo anche che un figlio abbia bisogno di un padre e di una madre, chiaramente presenti.


meglio una coppia di gay che si amano tanto, che una coppia di etero che si scannano dalla mattina alla sera . se vogliamo continuare il discorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto. Che l'essere gay ti rende diverso dalla massa, ti distingue. Fa tendenza, si può dire? :mrgreen:



No. Cioè, è una fesseria. Non si può essere gay per moda, su. Non un eterosessuale. Cioè, ci si può adattare a certe situazioni coatte, per assurdo, ma per moda no. Non vai a fare pompini ad altri uomini, per moda.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meglio una coppia di gay che si amano tanto, che una coppia di etero che si scannano dalla mattina alla sera . se vogliamo continuare il discorso.


Allora a dirla tutta, meglio una coppia etero che và d'accordo, ti pare?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, è una fesseria. Non si può essere gay per moda, su. Non un eterosessuale. Cioè, ci si può adattare a certe situazioni coatte, per assurdo, ma per moda no. Non vai a fare pompini ad altri uomini, per moda.


Ma dai su. Guarda per esempio, le cantanti teenagers di oggi.... se non limonano con un'altra non vendono.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meglio una coppia di gay che si amano tanto, che una coppia di etero che si scannano dalla mattina alla sera . se vogliamo continuare il discorso.


Vabbè buongiorno. Che ragionamento è? E' chiaro che è meglio una coppia felice che una coppia no. Ma tra una coppia felice gay ed una coppia felice etero, credo ci sia poco da pensarci su.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè buongiorno. Che ragionamento è? E' chiaro che è meglio una coppia felice che una coppia no. Ma tra una coppia felice gay ed una coppia felice etero, credo ci sia poco da pensarci su.


Ah ecco.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A me spiace per i bambini che non hanno una famiglia, ma credo anche che un figlio abbia bisogno di un padre e di una madre, chiaramente presenti.





Kid ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto. Che l'essere gay ti rende diverso dalla massa, ti distingue. Fa tendenza, si può dire? :mrgreen:



kid ma che cazzo dici!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai su. Guarda per esempio, le cantanti teenagers di oggi.... se non limonano con un'altra non vendono.


Boh, no. Non guardo le cantanti teenagers di oggi. Cioè, non so a cosa ti faccia riferimento. In ogni caso è un po' flebile come discorso, non trovi? Anche perchè LE cantanti è un conto, I cantanti un altro.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> kid ma che cazzo dici!


Và bene, mi stanno sui coglioni! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Và bene, mi stanno sui coglioni! :rotfl:



Giù la maschera, Troy.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Non guardo le cantanti teenagers di oggi. Cioè, non so a cosa ti faccia riferimento. In ogni caso è un po' flebile come discorso, non trovi? Anche perchè LE cantanti è un conto, I cantanti un altro.


Fa tendenza essere emo, fa tendenza essere naziskin, fanno tendenza tante cose discutibili e insolite, perchè non dovrebbe far tendenza essere gay, per un quattordicenne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Non guardo le cantanti teenagers di oggi. Cioè, non so a cosa ti faccia riferimento. In ogni caso è un po' flebile come discorso, non trovi? Anche perchè LE cantanti è un conto, I cantanti un altro.


ma in ogni caso non possiamo cadere nella trappola del gossip che abilmente serve a creare interesse morboso, no? possiamo mica credere a tutte le porcate che scrivono certi settimanali... eccheccavolo.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giù la maschera, Troy.


Nessun problema dai... ripeto, non mi hanno mai fatto nulla, ma secondo me sono persone con problemi e quindi inadatte a crescere un figlio.

Ma guai a dirlo in giro perchè diventi un intollerante bastardo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fa tendenza essere emo, fa tendenza essere naziskin, fanno tendenza tante cose discutibili e insolite, perchè non dovrebbe far tendenza essere gay, per un quattordicenne?



Perchè essere emo, naziskin, drogarsi o quello che vuoi sono mode che non fanno riferimento a pulsioni, ma a stati di pensiero o d'animo. Le pulsioni sessuali sono un'altra cosa e per buona parte sono innate. Poi com'è per tutto un certo peso lo gioca il condizionamento. Ma sarebbe molto più difficile diventare gay per moda che non emo, per dire. O metallaro, o satanista. O metallaro E satanista. Vabbè.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

il punto è che affermare : "a me i gay non piacciono" è come affermare" a me la pasta coi fagioli non piace", o a me quelle che hanno come avatar una rosa finta non piacciono.

se affermi pubblicamente una cosa del genere, ti devi aspettare reazioni legittime pubbliche che vogliono colpire la leggerezza, la superficialità che esprime una considerazione del genere.


Toy, l orientamento sussuale di una persona è cosa che coinvolge tanti di questi aspetti biologici, psicologici, sociali,complessi e difficili da interpretare  che* almeno** nella forma meriterebbe  *un rispetto maggiore di quello che ha dimostrato e nel  titolo come lo svolgimento del tred.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessun problema dai... ripeto, non mi hanno mai fatto nulla, *ma secondo me sono persone con problemi *e quindi inadatte a crescere un figlio.
> 
> Ma guai a dirlo in giro perchè diventi un intollerante bastardo.





kid io giuro che non ti riconosco più


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè essere emo, naziskin, drogarsi o quello che vuoi sono mode che non fanno riferimento a pulsioni, ma a stati di pensiero o d'animo. Le pulsioni sessuali sono un'altra cosa e per buona parte sono innate. Poi com'è per tutto un certo peso lo gioca il condizionamento. Ma sarebbe molto più difficile diventare gay per moda che non emo, per dire. O metallaro, o satanista. O metallaro E satanista. Vabbè.


Sicuramente non sarà facile facile farsi condizionare a tal punto, ma non credo nemmeno sia impossibile.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> kid io giuro che non ti riconosco più



Ma perchè, ho mai detto cosa ne pensavo degli omosessuali? Non ho mica detto che li sterminerei tutti, ho solo detto che io non gli farei adottare figli.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessun problema dai... ripeto, non mi hanno mai fatto nulla, ma secondo me sono persone con *problemi* e quindi inadatte a crescere un figlio.
> 
> Ma guai a dirlo in giro perchè diventi un intollerante bastardo.


*quali ? *


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessun problema dai... ripeto, non mi hanno mai fatto nulla, ma secondo me sono persone con problemi e quindi inadatte a crescere un figlio.
> 
> Ma guai a dirlo in giro perchè diventi un intollerante bastardo.


Persone con problemi non credo, onestamente. Che siano poi inadatti a crescere un figlio forse siamo d'accordo, ma andrebbe valutato caso per caso. Dipende dall'età del bambino, da che tipi sono gli eventuali genitori, dalla presenza di nonni e parenti assortiti e quant'altro.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè, ho mai detto cosa ne pensavo degli omosessuali? Non ho mica detto che li sterminerei tutti, ho solo detto che io non gli farei adottare figli.


a due etero che si odiano li affideresti ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente non sarà facile facile farsi condizionare a tal punto, ma non credo nemmeno sia impossibile.


Va bene. Diciamo non impossibile ma estremamente, estremamante improbabile.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Persone con problemi non credo, onestamente. Che siano poi inadatti a crescere un figlio forse siamo d'accordo, ma andrebbe valutato caso per caso. Dipende dall'età del bambino, da che tipi sono gli eventuali genitori, dalla presenza di nonni e parenti assortiti e quant'altro.


:up:


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a due etero che si odiano li affideresti ?


No... che c'entra?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *quali ? *


Tu credi che una persona senza alcun problema o trauma subito in famiglia, possa diventare gay? Io no, tutto qui. Non sono uno psicologo, le conseguenze le lascio decifrare a loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu credi che una persona senza alcun problema o trauma subito in famiglia, possa diventare gay? Io no, tutto qui. Non sono uno psicologo, le conseguenze le lascio decifrare a loro.



Bè vabbè, se parti dal presupposto - sbagliato - che tutti i gay sono malati, rimane poco spazio al dialogo.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè vabbè, se parti dal presupposto - sbagliato - che tutti i gay sono malati, rimane poco spazio al dialogo.


Ma infatti ero intervenuto solo per dire la mia, che rimane tale.

Sono sempre tutti bravi a professarsi estimatori e sostenitori dei diritti degli omosessuali (leciti sia chiaro), però poi vorrei vedere se una di queste persone avesse un figlio gay, come reagirebbe.

Tutti bravi a fare i gay con il culo degli altri, per l'appunto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti ero intervenuto solo per dire la mia, che rimane tale.
> 
> Sono sempre tutti bravi a professarsi estimatori e sostenitori dei diritti degli omosessuali (leciti sia chiaro), però poi vorrei vedere se una di queste persone avesse un figlio gay, come reagirebbe.
> 
> Tutti bravi a fare i gay con il culo degli altri, per l'appunto.


E uno come dovrebbe reagire? Cioè, se ti venisse su un figlio gay penseresti che abbia avuto un trauma o che sia malato? Non lo so come reagirei, e spero di non doverlo scoprire mai. Ma sarebbe comunque mio figlio. Sempre e per sempre.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu credi che una persona senza alcun problema o trauma subito in famiglia, possa diventare gay? Io no, tutto qui. Non sono uno psicologo, le conseguenze le lascio decifrare a loro.


ci si nasce kid...non ci si diventa 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè vabbè, se parti dal presupposto - sbagliato - che tutti i gay sono malati, rimane poco spazio al dialogo.


appunto



Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti ero intervenuto solo per dire la mia, che rimane tale.
> 
> Sono sempre tutti bravi a professarsi estimatori e sostenitori dei diritti degli omosessuali (leciti sia chiaro), però poi vorrei vedere se una di queste persone avesse un figlio gay, come reagirebbe.
> 
> Tutti bravi a fare i gay con il culo degli altri, per l'appunto.


vabbè inutile continuare


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E uno come dovrebbe reagire? Cioè, se ti venisse su un figlio gay penseresti che abbia avuto un trauma o che sia malato? Non lo so come reagirei, e spero di non doverlo scoprire mai. Ma sarebbe comunque mio figlio. Sempre e per sempre.


:up:


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E uno come dovrebbe reagire? Cioè, se ti venisse su un figlio gay penseresti che abbia avuto un trauma o che sia malato? Non lo so come reagirei, e spero di non doverlo scoprire mai. Ma sarebbe comunque mio figlio. Sempre e per sempre.


Io mi porrei il dubbio di avere delle colpe, di avere avuto un ruolo troppo marginale o ingombrante nella sua adolescenza... dovrei vergognarmene? Poi chiaro che rimarrebbe mio figlio, ma mi dispiacerebbe cavoli. Siete tutti dei Gesù qui dentro?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Io mi porrei il dubbio di avere delle colpe, di avere avuto un ruolo troppo marginale o ingombrante nella sua adolescenza...* dovrei vergognarmene? Poi chiaro che rimarrebbe mio figlio, ma mi dispiacerebbe cavoli. Siete tutti dei Gesù qui dentro?


E tu pensa come staresti se, dopo anni di terapia ed analisi, non venisse fuori un bel nulla e tuo figlio fosse un gay certificato doc. Dalla nascita, diciamo. Come ti sentiresti, sollevato?


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Tu credi che una persona senza alcun problema o trauma subito in famiglia, possa diventare gay? Io no, tutto qui. Non sono uno psicologo, le conseguenze le lascio decifrare a loro.



io credo nella natura prima di tutto biologica dell aspetto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè, ho mai detto cosa ne pensavo degli omosessuali? Non ho mica detto che li sterminerei tutti, ho solo detto che io non gli farei adottare figli.


il punto è che sull'adozione bisogna partire dai bambini e non dagli adulti, quindi a parità di disponibilità il bambino lo darei ad una coppia etero perché i ruoli hanno una loro valenza.
è ovvio che piuttosto che in un istituto ..meglio la coppia gay.
ma mi risulta che ci siano tante coppie in attesa


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti ero intervenuto solo per dire la mia, che rimane tale.
> 
> Sono sempre tutti bravi a professarsi estimatori e sostenitori dei diritti degli omosessuali (leciti sia chiaro), però poi vorrei vedere se una di queste persone avesse un figlio gay, come reagirebbe.
> 
> Tutti bravi a fare i gay con il culo degli altri, per l'appunto.


no, questo non ti permetto di scriverlo.

almeno a me.

non mi conosci.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi porrei il dubbio di avere delle colpe, di avere avuto un ruolo troppo marginale o ingombrante nella sua adolescenza... dovrei vergognarmene? Poi chiaro che rimarrebbe mio figlio, ma mi dispiacerebbe cavoli. Siete tutti dei Gesù qui dentro?



no. sono la Madonna.


Kid, io sarei preoccupata solo perchè dovrebbe affrontare maggiori problemi a livello sociale. e mi preoccuperei di aiutarlo il piu possibile facendomi aiutare a mia volta.


certo è che se il padre fosse assente, e avesse dodicimila punti di riferimenti solo al femminile mi darei della deficente. ma prima di arrivare a questo qualcosa farei.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti ero intervenuto solo per dire la mia, che rimane tale.
> 
> Sono sempre tutti bravi a professarsi estimatori e sostenitori dei diritti degli omosessuali (leciti sia chiaro), però poi vorrei vedere se una di queste persone avesse un figlio gay, come reagirebbe.
> 
> Tutti bravi a fare i gay con il culo degli altri, per l'appunto.


sinceramente credo che la società sia più evoluta di quanto siamo abituati a pensare; mia figlia ha un amico tra i più stretti che è gay tutti hanno  sempre più badato al fatto che lui è una persona fantastica,si è laureato con il massimo , ha mille interessi ed è un tipo sul quale puoi sempre contare.
e un figlio modello....ha un ragazzo simile a lui.
a me i suoi genitori sembrano giustamente molto tranquilli


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

*kid*

anche io posso dare testimonianza di una ragazza che conosco da quando era piccina. ora laureanda. diplomata al conservatorio .responsabile. la madre separata da un marito che conosco. erano una coppia di etero che si sono separati. ne è uscita una figlia con un orientamento sex diverso ma comunque una figlia modello.


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro i gay, perchè non mi hanno fatto nulla. *Personalmente credo che il 75% dei gay lo sia per "moda" o per traumi subiti in infanzia*. Ne conosco alquanti e non mi sono mai posto problemi. Ma se fosse per me, non gli pemetterei MAI di adottare figli. Che si sposino pure, ma i figli sono un'altra cosa.


Può anche darsi


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

comunque ho giusto visto un banner qui sopra che parla di uno psicologo e tra le patologie c'era scritto ansia, omosessualità....
non ci potevo credere; si deve forse "guarire"?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ho giusto visto un banner qui sopra che parla di uno psicologo e tra le patologie c'era scritto ansia, omosessualità....
> non ci potevo credere; si deve forse "guarire"?



Non a caso ha il banner qui sopra, direi.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ho giusto visto un banner qui sopra che parla di uno psicologo e tra le patologie c'era scritto ansia, omosessualità....
> non ci potevo credere; si deve forse "guarire"?


ma perchè tutti vedete i banner strani e io solo kobra?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti vedete i banner strani e io solo kobra?


pure kobra non è normale


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti vedete i banner strani e io solo kobra?


Bè meglio, no?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non a caso ha il banner qui sopra, direi.


Direi di no...


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai su. Guarda per esempio, le cantanti teenagers di oggi.... se non limonano con un'altra non vendono.


Possiamo dire che in certi ambienti va di moda ostentare atteggiamenti trasgressivi. Le provocazioni di cui tu parli hanno come obiettivo quello di scandalizzare, suscitare interesse, apparire. Ma sicuramente non hanno niente a che vedere con la presa di coscienza della propria omosessualità da parte di una persona che vive la propria quotidianità e che con quella deve misurarsi.

Non penso che per un liceale qualunque, tanto per dire, possa essere così figo divulgare la propria omosessualità, anzi. Credo sia una strada difficile, a partire dalla definizione del proprio orientamento sessuale in avanti.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Zoccola tu non mi ci puoi chiamare perchè ad uno stupidotto come te manco la mano darei, figuriamoci altro...
> 
> Questa sarebbe l'educazione e il rispetto? Uno stupido e banale insulto maschilista?
> 
> ...


se fosse solo uno stupido e banale insulto maschilista non te la saresti presa così tanto...ergo se non vuoi farti definire zoccola non avere atteggiamenti e comportamenti da zoccola. 
evidentemente sei solo una piccola imbecillina e idiota che non sa sostenere ciò che scrive.e se vorresti farti sbattere da una persona che non è il tuo attuale fidanzato puoi farlo, a me non entra e non esce nulla di tasca, ma non ti lamentarer se ti chiamo zoccola perchè è quello che sei...o perlomeno così ti presenti..io lo so benissimo che ti insulto e puoi tranquillamente darmi del villano maleducato...sta di fatto che io sono maleducato con te che seppur educata nella forma sei una merda nella sostanza per il motivo di cui sopra..io sono maleducato in termini di relazione a te...tu sei zoccola in assoluto....direi che sei messa molto peggio tu...
e per inciso a me frega un cazzo della robetta che hai in mezzo alle cosce...ti ho detto che sono gay ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessun problema dai... ripeto, non mi hanno mai fatto nulla, ma secondo me *sono persone con problemi *e quindi inadatte a crescere un figlio.
> 
> Ma guai a dirlo in giro perchè diventi un intollerante bastardo.


Anche questa mi sembra una generalizzazione.

Avranno problemi, certo, ma non credo siano più di quelli che abbiamo io e te o tanti altri.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

possiamo forse parlare in certi ambienti di lobby gay, questo sì.
artisticamente può succedere che si dia maggior credito a chi è gay pensando che ci sia una _marcia in più.
_stilisti, parrucchieri, estetisti, fotografi, scenografi....etc
esiste un pregiudizio al contrario


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi porrei il dubbio di avere delle colpe, di avere avuto *un ruolo troppo marginale o ingombrante nella sua adolescenza*... dovrei vergognarmene? Poi chiaro che rimarrebbe mio figlio, ma mi dispiacerebbe cavoli. Siete tutti dei Gesù qui dentro?


Hai idea di quanti genitori abbiano un ruolo marginale o ingombrante nella vita dei propri figli? Eppure questi non diventano omosessuali.

Io ammetto la mia ignoranza, non ho la più pallida idea del perchè alcune persone siano attratte da individui del proprio sesso. 
Ma credo fortemente che ciascuno di noi sia una combinazione unica di moltissimi fattori, alcuni genetici, altri ambientali. E che l'unicità della nostra storia e delle esperienze che viviamo ci rende ciò che siamo. Non credo sia possibile, quindi, attribuire ad un unico evento ciò che siamo.

La prova è che uno stesso evento (anche traumatico) può avere delle conseguenze molto diverse a seconda delle persone che lo subiscono.

Alla fine penso sia inutile pensare che ci sia una 'causa' dell'omosessualità e affannarsi a cercarla. Anche perchè molti omosessuali sono persone felici, realizzate professionalmente e pienamente soddisfatte. Quindi perchè mai cercare la 'causa' di un problema che non esiste?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai idea di quanti genitori abbiano un ruolo marginale e ingombrante nella vita dei propri figli? Eppure questi non diventano omosessuali.
> 
> Io ammetto la mia ignoranza, non ho la più pallida idea del perchè alcune persone siano attratte da individui del proprio sesso.
> Ma credo fortemente che ciascuno di noi sia una combinazione unica di moltissimi fattori, alcuni genetici, altri ambientali. E che l'unicità della nostra storia e delle esperienze che viviamo ci rende ciò che siamo. Non credo sia possibile, quindi, attribuire ad un unico evento ciò che siamo.
> ...


Buonasera..nascono cosi'..non lo diventano.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai idea di quanti genitori abbiano un ruolo marginale e ingombrante nella vita dei propri figli? Eppure questi non diventano omosessuali.
> 
> Io ammetto la mia ignoranza, non ho la più pallida idea del perchè alcune persone siano attratte da individui del proprio sesso.
> Ma credo fortemente che ciascuno di noi sia una combinazione unica di moltissimi fattori, alcuni genetici, altri ambientali. E che l'unicità della nostra storia e delle esperienze che viviamo ci rende ciò che siamo. Non credo sia possibile, quindi, attribuire ad un unico evento ciò che siamo.
> ...


Come no? l'ha detto kid che sono persone con molti problemi...e se lo dice kid...immagino che abbia una casistica molto ampia per affermare questo.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ti rendi nemmeno conto della differenza tra un parere personale ed un'offesa vera.
> 
> 
> E' di moda ormai, difendere a tutti i costi certe categorie, anche ove nessuno ha affermato nulla di realmente discriminatorio.


Personalmente, e sono sincera, mi offende più sentirmi dire che sono catto-buonista che sentirmi dare della zoccola. La filippica catto-buonista la trovo meno aderente alla mia realtà e, quindi, la trovo un'osservazione più fastidiosa.

Perchè io generalmente non scrivo sull'onda delle mode, ma esprimo semplicemente quello che penso con la mia testa. Che funziona in modo del tutto autonomo rispetto alle mode.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> kid io giuro che non ti riconosco più


Ma sì Simy. Kid è un ragazzo all'antica. L'ha sempre detto eh.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti ho detto che sono gay


Ah sì?

E da quando?


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera..nascono cosi'..non lo diventano.


Ah bè. Ora che ci hai detto come funziona siamo tutti più tranquilli


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Persone con problemi non credo, onestamente. Che siano poi inadatti a crescere un figlio forse siamo d'accordo, ma *andrebbe valutato caso per caso. Dipende dall'età del bambino, da che tipi sono gli eventuali genitori, dalla presenza di nonni e parenti assortiti e quant'altro*.


Ti quoto.

Io conosco bene il caso di una bimba cresciuta da una coppia di lesbiche, ma una delle due è la madre, quindi come esempio non è molto valido. In ogni caso è una delle bambine più serene ed equilibrate che abbia mai conosciuto.

Sinceramente non so cosa pensare sull'adozione da parte di coppie omosessuali, credo anch'io che forse si dovrebbe valutare caso per caso. Non mi sentirei di rigettare l'idea a priori, ma nemmeno di sostenerla con entusiasmo... non saprei.

In ogni caso in qualunque adozione si fa una valutazione della coppia e dell'ambiente familiare 'allargato'. Ogni bambino dovrebbe essere affidato a persone che si ritengono adatte a lui e alle sue caratteristiche... insomma, ci dovrebbe sempre essere una corrispondenza precisa tra bambino da adottare e genitori adottivi.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> 
> E da quando?


da quando ho visto "In&Out" ahahahah


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> da quando ho visto "In&Out" ahahahah


Dovevo capirlo da sola. Dal fatto che sei più bravo di me a farti la manicure, ad esempio


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

io non so se ci sono pregiudizi al contrario.


ma io generalmente mi trovo in empatia con coloro che non sono etero.


poi lo so , è privo di ogni fondamento credo, ritenerli piu sensibili ...o piu capaci...ma è come se alcuni di loro avessero una sensibilità a leggere la realtà piu aderente a quella mia. 


comunque sono convinta che ci si nasca cosi. non è una moda.magari l aspetto cosi condiviso ha fatto in modo che le persone si sentano piu liberi di accettarlo e condividerlo senza paura. forse.


e anche coloro che vanno a trans è perchè un certa predisposizione c'è naturalmente e magari non accettata per educazione, cultura.

ahimè..esperienza ha insegnato.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dovevo capirlo da sola. Dal fatto che sei più bravo di me a farti la manicure, ad esempio


Perché non hai visto come stiro le camicie e attacco i bottoni.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Perché non hai visto come *stiro le camicie* e attacco i bottoni.


Niente da dire sul risultato finale. E' sui tempi che dovresti lavorare un po'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ti rendi nemmeno conto della differenza tra un parere personale ed un'offesa vera.
> 
> 
> E' di moda ormai, difendere a tutti i costi certe categorie, anche ove nessuno ha affermato nulla di realmente discriminatorio.
> ...


decisamente. così però fai il gioco degli altri e vieni meno alla tua personalità, rendendoti alla fine sostituibile.

preferisco invece la genuinità anche quando mi incazza perché è viva e rende vivo anche me ... la diversità è l'unica colla che ci tiene qui a discutere


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non giudicare è impossibile.   ogni volta che esprimiamo un pensiero su ciò che ci tocca o circanda,più o meno consapevolmente esprimiamo un giudizio.
> 
> solo che non tutti i giudizi sono di valore o di etica o morale,ammesso che esista un'etica ed una morale che possa dirsi pietra angolare.
> 
> Non so quanto a Sole possa piacere la definizione di cattobuonista,per dire.....


No ma non era una critica a lei, dicevo in generale... 

Mi sembra che in questo topic si stia un po' sconfinando...

E voglio proprio vedere se le infamità sarebbero state identiche se al posto di gay avessi detto... non so... zingari?...


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se fosse solo uno stupido e banale insulto maschilista non te la saresti presa così tanto...ergo se non vuoi farti definire zoccola non avere atteggiamenti e comportamenti da zoccola.
> evidentemente sei solo una piccola imbecillina e idiota che non sa sostenere ciò che scrive.e se vorresti farti sbattere da una persona che non è il tuo attuale fidanzato puoi farlo, a me non entra e non esce nulla di tasca, ma non ti lamentarer se ti chiamo zoccola perchè è quello che sei...o perlomeno così ti presenti..io lo so benissimo che ti insulto e puoi tranquillamente darmi del villano maleducato...sta di fatto che io sono maleducato con te che seppur educata nella forma sei una merda nella sostanza per il motivo di cui sopra..io sono maleducato in termini di relazione a te...tu sei zoccola in assoluto....direi che sei messa molto peggio tu...
> e per inciso a me frega un cazzo della robetta che hai in mezzo alle cosce...ti ho detto che sono gay ahahahahahah


Non me la prendo, coglione, tanto tu solo questo tipo di insulti puoi concepire  Semplicemente faccio notare la tua incoerenza. Ti lamenti che a me non piacciono i gay (P.S. NON MI PIACCIONO, non ho scritto che fanno schifo o ho usato altri termini dispregiativi, non mi permetterei mai) e poi tu ti rivolgi a me come un povero scaricatore di porto, usando il peggio del peggio del tuo misero repertorio.

Io ho sostenuto egregiamente ciò che ho scritto e mi sono anche messa in discussione.

Tu hai dimostrato di essere un povero patetico omuncolo con la coda di paglia, intollerante e stupido.

Pulisciti la bocca piena di merda prima di continuare a fare altre figuracce.


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro i gay, perchè non mi hanno fatto nulla. Personalmente credo che il 75% dei gay lo sia per "moda" o per traumi subiti in infanzia. Ne conosco alquanti e non mi sono mai posto problemi. Ma se fosse per me, non gli pemetterei MAI di adottare figli. Che si sposino pure, ma i figli sono un'altra cosa.


Io penso che gli unici due requisiti necessari per crescere bene un figlio siano VOLERLO davvero e poterlo mantenere.

Se due gay o due lesbiche vogliono un bambino e possono permetterselo, perchè no?

Come ha scritto Joey, credo che questa cosa vada valutata caso per caso.


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il punto è che affermare : "a me i gay non piacciono" è come affermare" a me la pasta coi fagioli non piace", o a me quelle che hanno come avatar una rosa finta non piacciono.
> 
> se affermi pubblicamente una cosa del genere, ti devi aspettare reazioni legittime pubbliche che vogliono colpire la leggerezza, la superficialità che esprime una considerazione del genere.
> 
> ...


Per me conta il rispetto che dimostro verso tutti nella vita vera. Punto.

A me fa piacere che altre persone abbiano idee diverse ma non tollero le imposizioni e le offese.

Le offese, per un pensiero come il mio, non sono legittime.


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> decisamente. così però fai il gioco degli altri e vieni meno alla tua personalità, rendendoti alla fine sostituibile.
> 
> preferisco invece la genuinità anche quando mi incazza perché è viva e rende vivo anche me ... la diversità è l'unica colla che ci tiene qui a discutere


 Si però sai, forse qualche freno ci vorrebbe...

Troppi flame stancano, no?

Comunque questo forum in questo è UNICO


----------



## ToyGirl (11 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente, e sono sincera, mi offende più sentirmi dire che sono catto-buonista che sentirmi dare della zoccola. La filippica catto-buonista la trovo meno aderente alla mia realtà e, quindi, la trovo un'osservazione più fastidiosa.
> 
> Perchè io generalmente non scrivo sull'onda delle mode, ma esprimo semplicemente quello che penso con la mia testa. Che funziona in modo del tutto autonomo rispetto alle mode.


Io ti ho dato della catto-buonista?

Io ho scritto che *accettavo *una filippica così da te e Minerva più che da altri...  Era un modo di dire che c'è troppa gente qui con due pesi e due misure. Chiedono tolleranza su certe tematiche (come se io avessi minato in qualche modo diritti dei gay... mai fatto) ma non la hanno su altre.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto è che sull'adozione bisogna partire dai bambini e non dagli adulti, quindi a parità di disponibilità il bambino lo darei ad una coppia etero perché i ruoli hanno una loro valenza.
> è ovvio che piuttosto che in un istituto ..meglio la coppia gay.
> ma mi risulta che ci siano tante coppie in attesa


Vangelo.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non so se ci sono pregiudizi al contrario.
> 
> 
> ma io generalmente mi trovo in empatia con coloro che non sono etero.
> ...


Ci tengo a risponderti perchè come sempre quando si parla di questo argomento, si passa per ottusi o intolleranti. Io lo ribadisco: non ho niente contro i gay, assolutamente nulla. Possono limonare davanti a me, fare il gay pride sotto casa mia e pure sposarsi. Nessunissimo problema.

Ma una coppia etero che vuole adottare un figlio ha mille scalini burocratici ed economici per poterlo avere. Deve dimostrare di essere benestante, di non aver problemi di nessun tipo, insomma di essere, almeno di facciata, una coppia perfetta. Questo, per poter adottare magari un bimbo che fino a ieri conosceva solo povertà e violenza. 

E, permettimi: una coppia etero è certamente una condizione più consona per la crescita di un figlio. 

Ora: vogliamo prima di tutto rendere le adozioni più facili per queste persone, piuttosto che pensare alle adozioni per i gay?

Non sono un cittadino del Texas che sparerebbe ad ogni gay che passa in città, piuttosto un Povia dei poveri.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci tengo a risponderti perchè come sempre quando si parla di questo argomento, si passa per ottusi o intolleranti. Io lo ribadisco: non ho niente contro i gay, assolutamente nulla. Possono limonare davanti a me, fare il gay pride sotto casa mia e pure sposarsi. Nessunissimo problema.
> 
> Ma una coppia etero che vuole adottare un figlio ha mille scalini burocratici ed economici per poterlo avere. Deve dimostrare di essere benestante, di non aver problemi di nessun tipo, insomma di essere, almeno di facciata, una coppia perfetta. Questo, per poter adottare magari un bimbo che fino a ieri conosceva solo povertà e violenza.
> 
> ...


dissento nella maniera più totale.
Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay?
In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali  sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.

Il problema delle adozioni è un problema annoso in questo paese, perchè guarda caso, dove ci sono bambini c'è anche gente del clero, che su questi "bimbi" mangia.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento nella maniera più totale.
> Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay?
> In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
> E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.
> ...



buongiorno contessa Virginia


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento nella maniera più totale.
> Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay?
> In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
> E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento nella maniera più totale.
> Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay?
> In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, *cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi*, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
> E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.
> ...



Cioè?


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno contessa Virginia


Buongiorno a te...
Caro...


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Che la Chiesa vede l'orgasmo come funzionale alla procreazione 
Quindi le uniche volte che dovresti averlo è solo quando hai intenzione di fare figli (secondo la Chiesa)


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che la Chiesa vede l'orgasmo come funzionale alla procreazione
> Quindi le uniche volte che dovresti averlo è solo quando hai intenzione di fare figli (secondo la Chiesa)


Ah ok.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



Non è la sede.
Se sei interessato ne possiamo parlare in mp ma Ari ha dato un bell' imput


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento nella maniera più totale.
> *Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay?
> *In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
> E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.
> ...


il buon senso.
partendo sempre dal presupposto delle priorità e del criterio di scelta che deve essere per forza di cose selettivo; perché altrimenti so bene anch'io quante coppie di gay potrebbero essere adatte rispetto ad altre mille situazioni.
ma se io devo selezionare scelgo il meglio: un padre e una madre con dei ruoli che hanno la loro importanza per una crescita sana ed equilibrata.
faccio un esempio cretino: a sbriciolata hanno rifiutato l'adozione di un cucciolo perché hanno ritenuto che non avesse tutti i parametri ideali.lei sicuramente era in grado di allevarlo un cagnolino...ma in teoria (perché solo questo sappiamo quando dobbiamo decidere) c'era chi era più idoneo.
splendide le coppie gay, ma prima vengono madre e padre


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il buon senso.
> partendo sempre dal presupposto delle priorità e del criterio di scelta che deve essere per forza di cose selettivo; perché altrimenti so bene anch'io quante coppie di gay potrebbero essere adatte rispetto ad altre mille situazioni.
> ma se io devo selezionare scelgo il meglio: un padre e una madre con dei ruoli che hanno la loro importanza per *una crescita sana ed equilibrata.*
> faccio un esempio cretino: a sbriciolata hanno rifiutato l'adozione di un cucciolo perché hanno ritenuto che non avesse tutti i parametri ideali.lei sicuramente era in grado di allevarlo un cagnolino...ma in teoria (perché solo questo sappiamo quando dobbiamo decidere) c'era chi era più idoneo.
> splendide le coppie gay, ma prima vengono madre e padre


Che anche una coppia gay può dare.

Il problema non è la coppia, il problema è la società.
E l'italia non è una società, è una colonia del vaticano che dice che l'omosessualità è una malattia da curare i medici cattolici rifiutano di accettarlo.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che anche una coppia gay può dare.
> 
> Il problema non è la coppia, il problema è la società.
> E l'italia non è una società, è una colonia del vaticano che dice che l'omosessualità è una malattia da curare i medici cattolici rifiutano di accettarlo.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

a me del credo religioso non importa una mazza , la domanda non è tanto se i gay abbiano o meno diritto di adottare ma quali siano le priorità di un bambino e su quello si decide in una scala di idoneità pratica.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Che anche una coppia gay può dare*.
> 
> Il problema non è la coppia, il problema è la società.
> E l'italia non è una società, è una colonia del vaticano che dice che l'omosessualità è una malattia da curare i medici cattolici rifiutano di accettarlo.


non allo stesso modo.sono convinta che alcuni possano essere validissimi, ma per me , in seconda scelta.
e il discorso sull'omosessualità per me non c'entra nulla...sono ben lontana da vere pregiudizi di questo tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me del credo religioso non importa una mazza , la domanda non è tanto se i gay abbiano o meno diritto di adottare ma quali siano le priorità di un bambino e su quello si decide in una scala di idoneità pratica.



Quoto forte e duro.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me del credo religioso non importa una mazza , la domanda non è tanto se i gay abbiano o meno diritto di adottare ma quali siano le priorità di un bambino e su quello si decide in una scala di idoneità pratica.


a me frega ancora meno di te di cosa pensano quelli, ma di fatto e non puoi negarlo, tutte le fottute leggi che abbiamo qui sui temi sensibili e adozioni sono pilotate da loro.
E loro fanno passare questo messaggio.

Poi tu avra le tue idee e io le mie.
Puoi anche dirmi che non essendo mamma non posso capire, ok, ma sono rimasta figlia con moltissimi anni di volontariato alle spalle.

E ne ho viste da vomito.
E le priorità dei bimbi non sono sempre al primo posto.
Almeno quello che ho visto e vissuto io.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me frega ancora meno di te di cosa pensano quelli, ma di fatto e non puoi negarlo, tutte le fottute leggi che abbiamo qui sui temi sensibili e adozioni sono pilotate da loro.
> E loro fanno passare questo messaggio.
> 
> Poi tu avra le tue idee e io le mie.
> ...


ragione di più per pensarci una volta tanto.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

ma la domanda è:
perchè se in italia ci sono il doppio di famiglie etero che vogliono adottarea fronte di così "pochi" bambini?

E' ovvio che qualcosa nelle adozioni non funziona.
Cosa?

Non li fanno adottare e costringono le famiglie italiane ad andare all'estero.

Questo è beneficiare il minore?

Non facciamo disocrsi demagogici su cosa sarebbe l'ideale.
Guardiamo la realtà di questo paese troglodita


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragione di più per pensarci una volta tanto.


la maggior parte di questo paese non pensa


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2012)

Un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre, se ci si mette a discutere pure su questo, siamo alla frutta.

Poi è chiaro che un bambino può crescere pure senza padre o madre, oppure con due padri o due madri... ma staimo parlando di situazione ideale.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Un bambino ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre, se ci si mette a discutere pure su questo, siamo alla frutta.
> 
> Poi è chiaro che un bambino può crescere pure senza padre o madre, oppure con due padri o due madri... ma staimo parlando di situazione ideale.


Minerva ha espresso un pensiero giusto, bisogna per prima pensare ai bambini, il discorso gay è un'altro.

Ma Kid qua siamo nel virtuale, e stiamo discutendo una questione che nella realtà da solo conferme a quello che tu scrivi.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva ha espresso un pensiero giusto, bisogna per prima pensare ai bambini, il discorso gay è un'altro.
> 
> Ma Kid qua siamo nel virtuale, e stiamo discutendo una questione che nella realtà da solo conferme a quello che tu scrivi.


Certo. Poi sembra che i diritti dei gay debbano essere al primo posto dei problemi di ogni nazione mondiale. Ci sono intere popolazioni che non sanno nemmeno cosa siano i diritti umani... ma i gay, porco mondo, no! Guai a dire "bah" che diventi un mostro. E' diventato un atteggiamento comune quello di scandalizzarsi verso chi non sta dalla loro parte. Son problemoni eh, questi non possono adottare bambini, che nazione del cavolo, mobiltiamoci tutti allora!

Ma dai suvvia, pensiamo a cose serie.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci tengo a risponderti perchè come sempre quando si parla di questo argomento, si passa per ottusi o intolleranti. Io lo ribadisco: non ho niente contro i gay, assolutamente nulla. Possono limonare davanti a me, fare il gay pride sotto casa mia e pure sposarsi. Nessunissimo problema.
> 
> Ma una coppia etero che vuole adottare un figlio ha mille scalini burocratici ed economici per poterlo avere. Deve dimostrare di essere benestante, di non aver problemi di nessun tipo, insomma di essere, almeno di facciata, una coppia perfetta. Questo, per poter adottare magari un bimbo che fino a ieri conosceva solo povertà e violenza.
> 
> ...



Kid, ti ringrazio per la precisazione che mi vede daccordo, darei anche io precedenza alle etero. comunque non eri passato per ottuso.ci tengo a dirlo.:smile:


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Kid, ti ringrazio per la precisazione che mi vede daccordo, darei anche io precedenza alle etero. comunque non eri passato per ottuso.ci tengo a dirlo.:smile:


Mi fa piacere. :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento nella maniera più totale.
> *Chi lo stabilisce che una coppia etero sia più consona di una coppia gay*?
> In italia i preti ovvio, con quei 4 baciapile al governo, e considerato che non sanno un cazzo di famiglia ma si ostinano a dirti cosa ha bisogno un figlio, come deve essere cresciuto e in più ti guardano anche dentro le mutande, cercando pure di controllarti gli orgasmi, in questo paese di trogloditi a tutti i livelli, fanno finta di non sapere che ci sono studi decennali  sull'argomento,fatta da persone in collaborazioni internazionali, tranne in italia ovviamente, dove siamo ancora qui a discutere come se fossimo al tempo delle caverne a vietare la fecondazione aterologa per esempio.
> E questi studi, SUL CAMPO, ovvero seguendo adozioni di genitori gay per anni, hanno evidenziato che tutte le pare che alcuni si fanno per le adozioni gay sono vaccate.
> ...



Tebe, un bambino ha bisogno di figure genitoriali e quindi di modelli al maschile e al femminile sicuri. queste sono le figure fondamentali attraverso cui il bambino si identifica. non mi sento di escludere la possibilità, che A determinate condizioni anche due coppie dello stesso sesso possano adottarne, se intorno a loro esiste una rete di relazioni persone etero.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma la domanda è:
> perchè se in italia ci sono il doppio di famiglie etero che vogliono adottarea fronte di così "pochi" bambini?
> 
> E' ovvio che qualcosa nelle adozioni non funziona.
> ...


tesora, ma questa non è una novità.

Lo siamo su tutti i fronti


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No ma non era una critica a lei, dicevo in generale...
> 
> Mi sembra che in questo topic si stia un po' sconfinando...
> 
> E voglio proprio vedere se le infamità sarebbero state identiche se al posto di gay avessi detto... non so... zingari?...


credo di sì,perchè per il politicamente corretto gli zingari sono altrettanto intoccabili


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato della catto-buonista?
> 
> Io ho scritto che *accettavo *una filippica così da te e Minerva più che da altri...  Era un modo di dire che c'è troppa gente qui con due pesi e due misure. Chiedono tolleranza su certe tematiche (come se io avessi minato in qualche modo diritti dei gay... mai fatto) ma non la hanno su altre.


io credo di aver capito che a tuo modo volevi riconoscere loro una coerenza di pensiero che ad altri ritieni che manca.

però stavolta ti 6 espressa non tanto bene,dai


----------

